# WHY COMPLAIN...just stop driving!!!



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY? 

Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!! 

I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

exactly


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I stopped reading at "I'm fairly new to uber."


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I stopped reading at "I'm fairly new to uber."


LOL...well thanks for reading!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't be surprised when the negative comments come out on this thread. I think where most of the negativity comes out are the following.

1) What was the rate
2) What the rate is doing to them because this is their livelihood and people are invested heavily into it and don't have a way out.
3) What could be based on historic changes and knowing it can get a whole lot worse. (To being very unsustainable.

This board thrives on threads like this because it gives everyone a chance to rip on others. Fact is everyone has their own reasons. The loudest people on here are not always the majority.

Glad you are enjoying the driving and having fun doing it. I enjoy it too. Just always keep your expenses in check to what you bring in. If it's all about the money....you will become disappointed very quick like some on here. Get rich quick schemes are always too good to be true.....even the one Uber has advertised.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

So you're driving at .90 a mile and no base? Smart guy.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

that's right I was a driver once ,but after they lower the fare I stop driving because I couldn't make money so I quit driving it's the same for other drivers too, don't like it don't drive ,
Simple is that.
I know it's not fair ,but remember life is not fair ,make the best out of it
Good luck


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> So you're driving at .90 a mile and no base? Smart guy.


So what are your rates? Do you drive? or Just here to provide some real advice.


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

I appreciate your reply ActionJax...I better understand now why there are so many, it seems, that are so negative.

I started this business as a fun way to make some extra money. I heard the Uber advertisement on the radio and thought..."that sounds fun"...at no point did I feel it was a get rich quick opportunity. There is no way I or anyone else could possibly get rich driving their car, unless...the car was given to them, gas was less than a buck a gallon, and there was NO chances of accident or vehicle break down. 

Apologies to anyone whom I offended by my initial posts...I know times are hard these days in this land we call the USA...but everyday God allows us to wake up is a day that we can enjoy doing whatever we do...with a positive attitude!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

KDub said:


> I appreciate your reply ActionJax...I better understand now why there are so many, it seems, that are so negative.
> 
> I started this business as a fun way to make some extra money. I heard the Uber advertisement on the radio and thought..."that sounds fun"...at no point did I feel it was a get rich quick opportunity. There is no way I or anyone else could possibly get rich driving their car, unless...the car was given to them, gas was less than a buck a gallon, and there was NO chances of accident or vehicle break down.
> 
> Apologies to anyone whom I offended by my initial posts...I know times are hard these days in this land we call the USA...but everyday God allows us to wake up is a day that we can enjoy doing whatever we do...with a positive attitude!


I stubbed my toe today and blamed Jesus for it...that's all I said for the next 2 minutes.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't drive at this time , am looking a job some other place.
BTW the same here KDub


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So what are your rates? Do you drive? or Just here to provide some real advice.


Started at $1.40 now at .70 in under a year. I still do Lyft on occasion and only take surge rides on Uber. Think I've taken 5 uber rides since the second cut. You guys driving around for a few cents are absolutely delusional when you factor in time, wear and tear, gas, insurance and the risk you are taking. You can spout off all you want about enjoyment, opportunity and meeting people. It boils down to basic math and common sense.

I really used to enjoy it. I could pull in a few hundred over the course of a weekend and had a good time doing it. Now it's not worth it, not even close. Then I see posts like these and realize why Uber can slash rates. There's a fool born every minute.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

When uber slash the rates it's not up to them it's up to the drivers,
if u keep driving means u ok with the fare
If u stop driving then they will fix it because they wouldn't have enough drivers

But it seems everybady willing to drive for this fare then it's not up to uber it's up to u guys( drivers ) simple is that


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That's why I don't drive for uber. If you're a full time driver with a family and kids to support it's not that easy to quit on a whim. Some choose to quit, some try to work the guarantees and surges(like mentioned above). But even those disappear.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


One thing you are overlooking is many veteran drivers in this forum built Uber's business in initial markets that Uber started in. They risked tickets, car getting towed etc. With fare reductions over & over again they feel like they have been betrayed by their partner. I quite driving in Dallas in January 2015 due to rate cuts. You keep driving at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum & keep Uber's philosophy going..."we can cut rates & still drivers will drive". My point...your the problem cause you keep driving!!!


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?


Because they're a bunch of miserable, whiny b****es (those ones who complain, yet still continue driving).

I'm with you. At $1.65/mile, 20¢/min wait, $6.00 min fare, I'm doing just fine and turning a nice profit. I can't think of too many reasons to complain about ≈$10,000 in 5 months.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Most of the people who are bitter are ones who have been driving before the rate decreases. Truth is you just have to drive smarter
now with the rate cuts. Yes it's obnoxious but what can you do.
Good luck KDub.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

*Honeymoon*
*Denial* 
*Anger*
*Bargaining* 
*Depression*
*Acceptance* 

The stages every Uber driver goes through before giving up. People on this forum are all in different stages for different amounts of time. But they are all progressing through the stages as time goes on. It's a result of human nature responding to Uber's deceptive business model. It's a natural process.

Enjoy being in your honeymoon stage while it lasts OP... because it never does.


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Started at $1.40 now at .70 in under a year. I still do Lyft on occasion and only take surge rides on Uber. Think I've taken 5 uber rides since the second cut. You guys driving around for a few cents are absolutely delusional when you factor in time, wear and tear, gas, insurance and the risk you are taking. You can spout off all you want about enjoyment, opportunity and meeting people. It boils down to basic math and common sense.
> 
> I really used to enjoy it. I could pull in a few hundred over the course of a weekend and had a good time doing it. Now it's not worth it, not even close. Then I see posts like these and realize why Uber can slash rates. There's a fool born every minute.


For you to call ANYONE on ANY thread a fool, especially those who are actually trying to help and motivate others, truly puts into perspective the person you look at in the mirror everyday...plus it makes you appear to be a pretty judgemental person...


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Most of the people who are bitter are ones who have been driving before the rate decreases. Truth is you just have to drive smarter
> now with the rate cuts. Yes it's obnoxious but what can you do.
> Good luck KDub.


Thanks bro!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Most of the people who are bitter are ones who have been driving before the rate decreases. Truth is you just have to drive smarter
> now with the rate cuts. Yes it's obnoxious but what can you do.
> Good luck KDub.


Drive smarter??? You can't make money at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum in the Dallas Ft Worth market.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> *Honeymoon*
> *Denial*
> *Anger*
> *Bargaining*
> ...


There is another stage you forgot. The Drugs and Alcohol stage. Depending where you insert them in the chart you can effect the outcome.

Honeymoon---> Drugs and Alcohol = Back to Honeymoon

Where Depression -----> Drugs and Alcohol will never get you to Acceptance...it will move you to Suicide.

So the answer is just stay medicated people and do it early. Just warn me when you put that in around the Anger phase....We can keep the guns and sharp objects away. For the sake of the rest of us.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Drive smarter??? You can't make money at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum in the Dallas Ft Worth market.


Gaming the guarantee or the surges is driving smarter. You could also drive smarter at $0.90 by only accepting pings a few minutes away. So yes, by driving smarter, some people are making the rates work, but without other drivers driving "dumber" the whole system wouldn't work. So the system HAS to have some amount of dumb drivers for it to work the way Uber is trying to make it work.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NWAüber said:


> Because they're a bunch of miserable, whiny b****es (those ones who complain, yet still continue driving).
> 
> I'm with you. At $1.65/mile, 20¢/min wait, $6.00 min fare, I'm doing just fine and turning a nice profit. I can't think of too many reasons to complain about ≈$10,000 in 5 months.


You must really think that being a Driver in Arkansas, makes you immune to Uber Rate Cuts, that are surely on the way.

Fayetteville UberX Rates:









Memphis UberX Rates:


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> There is another stage you forgot. The Drugs and Alcohol stage. Depending where you insert them in the chart you can effect the outcome.
> 
> Honeymoon---> Drugs and Alcohol = Back to Honeymoon
> 
> ...


Drugs and alcohol only delay the progression to the next stage. A person could be completely stuck in one stage because they're drowning their problems. Happens a lot in life.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Drive smarter??? You can't make money at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum in the Dallas Ft Worth market.


Question is are you saying you can't make money? Or you can't make as much money or the money you were before? I'm sure if you look at all things there are ways to make money in every environment.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Drugs and alcohol only delay the progression to the next stage. A person could be completely stuck in one stage because they're drowning their problems. Happens a lot in life.


Unfortunately it does. When it hits at the depression stage though it doesn't end well. (Mind you the Anger stage can be not so great either)


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Gaming the guarantee or the surges is driving smarter. You could also drive smarter at $0.90 by only accepting pings a few minutes away. So yes, by driving smarter, some people are making the rates work, but without other drivers driving "dumber" the whole system wouldn't work. So the system HAS to have some amount of dumb drivers for it to work the way Uber is trying to make it work.


Guarantees in Dallas Ft Worth market $12.00 per hour non peak & $20.00 peak hours. You cannot control pings that you are sent. Yes you can hope a pax cancels before you drive the 6 or 7 minutes to get to them but that does not always happen. Sometimes you have to cancel which dings your acceptance rate. I know a driver in Dallas that got deactivated for not taking a pax to Lewisville TX. We don't have surges in the Dallas market that last a long time period.


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

@Txchick...why is that?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Guarantees in Dallas Ft Worth market $12.00 per hour non peak & $20.00 peak hours. You cannot control pings that you are sent. Yes you can hope a pax cancels before you drive the 6 or 7 minutes to get to them but that does not always happen. Sometimes you have to cancel which dings your acceptance rate. I know a driver in Dallas that got deactivated for not taking a pax to Lewisville TX. We don't have surges in the Dallas market that last a long time period.


Don't try to convince me one can not game the guarantee very profitably. No amount of words on your end can retort the checks I get from Uber for gaming the guarantees:


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

KDub said:


> I started this business as a fun way to make some extra money.


But you are not making money.
A little math knowledge could save you a lot of headaches
and heartbreak in the future.

Let's take an average car like a 5 year old Camry. (older car purchased used)
Cost to operate per mile is about $0.42
And lets assume you drive like most drivers, 1 unpaid mile for every paid mile.
The cost of the "unpaid miles" have to be paid from the "paid miles"
So the final expense for every paid mile is $0.84

*Income:* $0.90/mile - 20% = *$0.72 per mile
Cost to operate* (1 unpaid mile for every paid mile) $0.42 x 2 = *$0.84
Net profit/loss:* $0.75-$0.84 =* (-$0.12) loss!*

Now I know it doesn't seem so because you see money coming into your bank account.
But this money is not "profit", it's your car equity and deferred cost.
You are basically borrowing from your future and even giving some of it to Uber.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> But you are not making money.
> A little math knowledge could save you a lot of headaches
> and heartbreak in the future.
> 
> ...


Yep. At $0.90 a mile, Uber is essentially just reimbursing the driver for their car costs. With the time also being part of the fare, the driver may make a few dollars more an hour, but it would require driving smart to make anything over minimum wage. No-surges, accepting all pings, no guarantee gaming.... you're making a few dollars an hour. Nothing more.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Question is are you saying you can't make money? Or you can't make as much money or the money you were before? I'm sure if you look at all things there are ways to make money in every environment.


My revunue went down 30 percent in one week of driving after the rate cuts in Dallas TX. Same hours I drove before the rate cuts. I noticed ping times were longer after rate cuts. For $12.00 off peak $20.00 peak it's not worth the time or little profit for me to drive. I am going to repeat this again: we do not have long surge times in Dallas that would help offset those cuts.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> But you are not making money.
> A little math knowledge could save you a lot of headaches
> and heartbreak in the future.
> 
> ...


Thank you that's exactly what Numbers I found driving in the Dallas market with rate cuts, except I was driving a newer car.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yep. At $0.90 a mile, Uber is essentially just reimbursing the driver for their car costs. With the time also being part of the fare, the driver may make a few dollars more an hour, but it would require driving smart to make anything over minimum wage. No-surges, accepting all pings, no guarantee gaming.... you're making a few dollars an hour. Nothing more.


This is exactly why I stopped.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Gaming the guarantee or the surges is driving smarter. You could also drive smarter at $0.90 by only accepting pings a few minutes away. So yes, by driving smarter, some people are making the rates work, but without other drivers driving "dumber" the whole system wouldn't work. So the system HAS to have some amount of dumb drivers for it to work the way Uber is trying to make it work.


 Then you have the "morale police" saying by gaming you're cheating uber lol. But anyone who can find a way to make decent money without killing your car, evening if it offends the 'morale police" the more power too you.

Perhaps the driver in AR needs to experience another rate cut that goes below a $1 per mile. Obviously he's not taking the time to read other members posts, whose cities are at .90 and below.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


You don't understand this now, because you are a noob, but the people complaining about Uber are directing their frustration and anger toward the downward slope in the MATH. Whereas the people that complain about the complainers are, well, targeting the messenger. When you get more experience and wisdom, you will begin to understand why you are wrong now, and what it is (the MATH) that made you come around to common sense.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dany said:


> When uber slash the rates it's not up to them it's up to the drivers,
> if u keep driving means u ok with the fare
> If u stop driving then they will fix it because they wouldn't have enough driverst


see THIS is what the OP is missing, smh
if he and others drive for peanuts, prices will drop even lower
if everybody quits drivers, Uber will be forced to raise the prices back up.Then all the former drivers could come back
But if people DONT complain, raising the rates back up for drivers will NEVER happen
so OP needs to realize if he actually listens to the people complaining, it will my his driving more profitable
but he's fairly new so I guess he gets a pass....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Drive smarter??? You can't make money at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum in the Dallas Ft Worth market.


or the people who are at 65cents and 75cents in some markets
dont care if you are Eistein, math says theres no smart way to make money at these low ass rates


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Then you have the "morale police" saying by gaming you're cheating uber lol. But anyone who can find a way to make decent money without killing your car, evening if it offends the 'morale police" the more power too you.
> 
> Perhaps the driver in AR needs to experience another rate cut that goes below a $1 per mile. Obviously he's not taking the time to read other members posts, whose cities are at .90 and below.


Yep. The posters here with their noses half way up Uber's butt can try to say I cheated. But as many here have found Uber goes to great lengths to try to deny people guarantee pay. So the only way to get paid what I do from the guarantee is to be so far away from cheating I should be sainted by Travis himself. Even after getting a text from Uber saying my account has "been flagged for gaming the guarantee" I've still been getting paid for gaming it, because I'm not cheating. i'm just meeting the bare minimums of THEIR RULES!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

NWAüber said:


> I'm with you. At $1.65/mile, 20¢/min wait, $6.00 min fare, I'm doing just fine and turning a nice profit. I can't think of too many reasons to complain about ≈$10,000 in 5 months.


what a....................
anyway, i can assure you the people that are "complaining" are not the ones who are getting paid 1.65/mile and $6min , smh


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KDub said:


> I heard the Uber advertisement on the radio


Have you been able to attain the earnings that Uber claimed in the radio Ad?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dany said:


> If u stop driving then they will fix it because they wouldn't have enough drivers


That's not true. Uber continues to advertise with inflated Earnings Claims. And there are millions of people who will keep signing on to drive.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> But you are not making money.
> A little math knowledge could save you a lot of headaches
> and heartbreak in the future.
> 
> ...


This is however dependent on your base. And if you are hitting $0.42 per mile on a Camay I would like to see how that's being calculated. Because new vs used and what year play a factor in that.

Pure mileage is not the only factor for some drivers. You need to Add the time in that as well. you are also paid on time on a ride.

Not saying your are way off...its just not as accurate, unless I'm missing some of the math on this.

No need to explain. I don't care as it's not my market. This is an individual thing and I don't want to waste your time if this is how you are calculating it.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

LET THE MAN ENJOY DRIVING FOR UBER AND EARNING A LIVING. EVERYONE HAS A DIFFERENT STORY...

YEAH WE GET IT MOST OF YOU QUIT DRIVING, GOOD FOR YOU. NOW SHUT THE [email protected]#$% UP! 

jesus ****en christ ...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

And now a word from our Sponsor!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> And now a word from our Sponsor!


hahahaha  but seriously, you and I are on here long enough...the guy has a point. If he wakes up every morning happy to be alive and turn a few dollars, no matter what it is..albeit driving at those rates, let him. I understand the way to get Ubers attention is for all of us to stop driving, but we all know that will NEVER happen.

Someone somewhere is going to always need a job. Someone somewhere will be desperate and do anything to make sure they can keep the lights on and a roof over there head. He's a grown ass man, let him make his own notion on how much Uber sucks n what not. If he likes driving at those rates and it pays his bills, that's his problem.

on that note..I love you all have a wonderful weekend !! xoxo


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Have you been able to attain the earnings that Uber claimed in the radio Ad?


That would be interesting to know.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That's not true. Uber continues to advertise with inflated Earnings Claims. And there are millions of people who will keep signing on to drive.


how is it not true?
he said if people stop driving, uber will have to raise the price, um TRUE
if millions of people are signing on to drive , the um, they obviously are not "not driving"......


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> LET THE MAN ENJOY DRIVING FOR UBER AND EARNING A LIVING. EVERYONE HAS A DIFFERENT STORY...
> 
> YEAH WE GET IT MOST OF YOU QUIT DRIVING, GOOD FOR YOU. NOW SHUT THE [email protected]#$% UP!
> 
> jesus ****en christ ...


His thread asks "why complain"? I find it odd you take issue with the people answering the question.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


I read and post on this forum because sometimes I can find helpful advice and sometimes I might be able to give helpful advice. Some of my responses here are tongue in cheek or sarcarsm, can't be serious all the time. What I've been able to gather from this forum is you have to smart about how and when you drive, if you do that and play the guarantee game sometimes then there is still some money to be made. I still think it will be hard for anyone doing this fulltime to make a decent living unless they are willing to put in at least 60 hrs/wk. As with anything else in life, take what you like from here and leave the rest.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> His thread asks "why complain"? I find it odd you take issue with the people answering the question.


It's one thing to answer the question based on your experiences and why you hate it so much. But all I can seem to see is everyone just giving him shit for actually driving, not telling us why they feel like it sucks.

I hate my life, you should hate yours as well.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yep. The posters here with their noses half way up Uber's butt can try to say I cheated. But as many here have found Uber goes to great lengths to try to deny people guarantee pay. So the only way to get paid what I do from the guarantee is to be so far away from cheating I should be sainted by Travis himself. Even after getting a text from Uber saying my account has "been flagged for gaming the guarantee" I've still been getting paid for gaming it, because I'm not cheating. i'm just meeting the bare minimums of THEIR RULES!


Hear what your saying! But for me I can't hang out and game Uber at $20.00 peak guarantee's in Dallas. I have a full time job which pays more than Uber would ever pay before rate cuts. Can't hang out during late night hours all the time. My goal with Uber prior to rate cuts was to pay my house off in 2015 & it helped me contribute for 8 months without taking that income from my full time job.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


Driving with content?

We post here to tell YOU and others that *you ain't making SQUAT as a public service warning.*

There is also a little entertainment value *to see you try to justify working as a slave for nothing* and being content about it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It's one thing to answer the question based on your experiences and why you hate it so much. But all I can seem to see is everyone just giving him shit for actually driving, not telling us why they feel like it sucks.
> 
> I hate my life, you should hate yours as well.


The only thing that sucks about it is the lack of compensation. That simply comes down to math.

My impression is everyone here actually likes the job if it paid fairly.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yep. The posters here with their noses half way up Uber's butt can try to say I cheated. But as many here have found Uber goes to great lengths to try to deny people guarantee pay. So the only way to get paid what I do from the guarantee is to be so far away from cheating I should be sainted by Travis himself. Even after getting a text from Uber saying my account has "been flagged for gaming the guarantee" I've still been getting paid for gaming it, because I'm not cheating. i'm just meeting the bare minimums of THEIR RULES!


How does Uber your are cheating when you are following their rules??? Was Uber specific in how you were gaming the guarantees??


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KDub said:


> For you to call ANYONE on ANY thread a fool, especially those who are actually trying to help and motivate others, truly puts into perspective the person you look at in the mirror everyday...plus it makes you appear to be a pretty judgemental person...


And if drivers are recruiting other driver suckers to work for nothing they are nothing but deceivers themselves.

OR more than likely just real real slow upstairs.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Have you been able to attain the earnings that Uber claimed in the radio Ad?


I know when I started driving for Uber in Dallas they were advertising make up to $1500 per week. Uber never states how many hours you have to drive to make that number.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Txchick said:


> How does Uber your are cheating when you are following their rules??? Was Uber specific in how you were gaming the guarantees??


Nope. This is all they said:


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Nope. This is all they said:
> 
> View attachment 5203


Geez no specifics or anything..oh by the way hi Robert!!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The only thing that sucks about it is the lack of compensation. That simply comes down to math.
> 
> My impression is everyone here actually likes the job if it paid fairly.


True!!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The only thing that sucks about it is the lack of compensation. That simply comes down to math.
> 
> My impression is everyone here actually likes the job if it paid fairly.


Yes of course the compensation could be much better. It all boils down to how much you value your time and why you are driving in the first place. If you have no choice and this is your only source of income, so be it, Uber on. If the rates suck that bad, find another job that you will be satisfied with. If I was working at a job and felt like I was being overworked and underpaid, I would take the appropriate actions to better myself and not be in that situation. Albeit it takes some time, but ultimately you control your own destiny.

If the man is okay with driving at those rates, what's the problem? My gf complained to me about her job not promoting her and not making enough..my response to her was "Well what are you waiting for? Start looking for another job" Plain and simple. However, I won't call her a dumbass because she's getting underpaid doing what she's doing because she doesn't really have a choice at the moment. Some people can't just get up and quit Uber. Everyone's story is different. If for you driving at those rates is just downright ridiculous and stupid, then don't do it?

Fun fact: Bruce Lee was born in both the hour and the year of the Dragon.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Nope. This is all they said:
> 
> View attachment 5203


Hey slave! You are making money by gaming Uber guarantees! Put those Uber slave chains back on and get in line for your gruel/porridge.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?


Have you ever heard of YELP?
Just in case you have not: Say you decided to take your SO (significant other) to a restaurant, ok? You've never been there and are not sure how is the food, service, etc. So, instead just going into an unknown spot where you or your SO might get a food poisoning, or be disgusted by the was your meal is cooked, or served, or the time it takes you to get a table, or whatever else you may get negatively affecting your night out, you turn to a website called www.yelp.com and in the browser window type the name of the spot you were considering going to spend your hard-earned $$. There you may find so much from patrons ALREADY HAVING VISITED that establishments in the past, that you and your SO both look at heavens and thank God for yelp.
Same applies to a job that may be posted on the web by some unscrupulous employer. So, you, after reading the reviews of previous employees make an educated decision whether to apply for position.

People here that you are questioning have been through Uber experience for lot more than you have and have developed their own sense of what this company is all about. What their advertisement of making $5,000- a month working 40 hours a week is really all about, what their $1,000,000- per accident and the way they treat the drivers involved in an accident while Uberining is like. There's lot more aspects of Ubering, like losing the equity in your vehicle in exchange of payouts, losing your personal insurance carrier for insurance fraud, etc. you may find quite educating for yourself here. It's all on this forum!

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

It seems there are a ton of Math geniuses here...is Math the reason you left your previous jobs? Because I'm a full time teacher/coach...if you did the MATH on the number of hours that a teacher/coach puts in and compare it to what we make...using the mathematical equations presented...Teachers are fools as well!!! And so are most people working at any job...that is...unless THEY ARE THE OWNER! 

In life, there are the have's (2%) and the have nots (the rest of us)!!!! No job in life comes without a cost...but all successes in life come with understanding your losses and maximizing whatever gains one attains!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Yes of course the compensation could be much better. It all boils down to how much you value your time and why you are driving in the first place. If you have no choice and this is your only source of income, so be it, Uber on. If the rates suck that bad, find another job that you will be satisfied with. If I was working at a job and felt like I was being overworked and underpaid, I would take the appropriate actions to better myself and not be in that situation. Albeit it takes some time, but ultimately you control your own destiny.
> 
> If the man is okay with driving at those rates, what's the problem? My gf complained to me about her job not promoting her and not making enough..my response to her was "Well what are you waiting for? Start looking for another job" Plain and simple. However, I won't call her a dumbass because she's getting underpaid doing what she's doing because she doesn't really have a choice at the moment. Some people can't just get up and quit Uber. Everyone's story is different. If for you driving at those rates is just downright ridiculous and stupid, then don't do it?
> 
> Fun fact: Bruce Lee was born in both the hour and the year of the Dragon.


If my wife took a job with a company that told her she would make $1500 a week, but she only adds $300 a week to our net worth after all her costs, I'd call her a dumbass. I'd go without sex for a week or two, but at 43 my libido is slowing down anyway. My retirement is more important than my dick now, so I'm going to call her out on being a dumbass if she delays that for us by being conned so easily. And **** the company that conned her!!!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

KDub said:


> It seems there are a ton of Math geniuses here...is Math the reason you left your previous jobs? Because I'm a full time teacher/coach...if you did the MATH on the number of hours that a teacher/coach puts in and compare it to what we make...using the mathematical equations presented...Teachers are fools as well!!! And so are most people working at any job...that is...unless THEY ARE THE OWNER!
> 
> In life, there are the have's (2%) and the have nots (the rest of us)!!!! No job in life comes without a cost...but all successes in life come with understanding your losses and maximizing whatever gains one attains!


I didn't leave anything to drive for Uber. Just started doing it on the side. After the rate cuts I only continued driving to game the guarantee because the math works pretty good for that. Without the guarantee to game I don't drive for Uber anymore. Why? Because my full time job pays me $168,000 per year. I don't need a side job that pays a few bucks an hour.

Why am I mad? Because I'm willing to give people lifts for decent rates. I drive a 2013 Acura TL. It's a joy to drive. It's fun. I like meeting people doing it. At the old rates it was worth it to me and it was worth it to them. They paid less than a taxi and got a nicer car with a driver that speaks english. The only party not satisfied with that was Uber. Riders weren't asking for it to be cheaper to ride in my nice car. They were more than satisfied paying less than a taxi for it. Why **** with that? Why? Because TRAVIS IS A DICK!!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Nope. This is all they said:
> 
> View attachment 5203


wait what?????
uber says we cant "game" the gurantee? this cant be real


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KDub said:


> It seems there are a ton of Math geniuses here...is Math the reason you left your previous jobs? Because I'm a full time teacher/coach...if you did the MATH on the number of hours that a teacher/coach puts in and compare it to what we make...using the mathematical equations presented...Teachers are fools as well!!! And so are most people working at any job...that is...unless THEY ARE THE OWNER!


Teachers actually make an income. Big difference. Bad comparision.

If your claim is it's your choice to drive for free, you're totally right. Knock yerself out.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

KDub said:


> It seems there are a ton of Math geniuses here...is Math the reason you left your previous jobs? Because I'm a full time teacher/coach...if you did the MATH on the number of hours that a teacher/coach puts in and compare it to what we make...using the mathematical equations presented...Teachers are fools as well!!! And so are most people working at any job...that is...unless THEY ARE THE OWNER!
> 
> In life, there are the have's (2%) and the have nots (the rest of us)!!!! No job in life comes without a cost...but all successes in life come with understanding your losses and maximizing whatever gains one attains!


You sound like you have it all figured out. Why are you so upset with threads you can choose not to read? Or didn't your continuing Ed course on positivity teach you how to cope with negativity?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

KDub said:


> It seems there are a ton of Math geniuses here...is Math the reason you left your previous jobs? Because I'm a full time teacher/coach...if you did the MATH on the number of hours that a teacher/coach puts in and compare it to what we make...using the mathematical equations presented...Teachers are fools as well!!! And so are most people working at any job...that is...unless THEY ARE THE OWNER!
> 
> In life, there are the have's (2%) and the have nots (the rest of us)!!!! No job in life comes without a cost...but all successes in life come with understanding your losses and maximizing whatever gains one attains!


i thougth u said you were fairly new?
maybe you should work for Uber for a couple months at least before you back them so hard


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> wait what?????
> uber says we cant "game" the gurantee? this cant be real


Game them for all they are worth. When that fiddle stops playing so does Uber.

Drivers may be a little slower at math but they are assuredly NOT that stupid.

It'll be fun to see how many drivers are actually left when the guarantee rug is pulled.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> wait what?????
> uber says we cant "game" the gurantee? this cant be real


It happened.


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I didn't leave anything to drive for Uber. Just started doing it on the side. After the rate cuts I only continued driving to game the guarantee because the math works pretty good for that. Without the guarantee to game I don't drive for Uber anymore. Why? Because my full time job pays me $168,000 per year. I don't need a side job that pays a few bucks an hour.
> 
> Why am I mad? Because I'm willing to give people lifts for decent rates. I drive a 2013 Acura TL. It's a joy to drive. It's fun. I like meeting people doing it. At the old rates it was worth it to me and it was worth it to them. They paid less than a taxi and got a nicer car with a driver that speaks english. The only party not satisfied with that was Uber. Riders weren't asking for it to be cheaper to ride in my nice car. They were more than satisfied paying less than a taxi for it. Why **** with that? Why? Because TRAVIS IS A DICK!!!!


Dont take this the wrong way Hammer...but if I was making that much annually (and I was 3yrs ago)...I'm not sure anything could make me unhappy! LOL!!!! I don't know your life situation, so please forgive me if I've come across as judgemental...just trying to push the pos instead of the neg!

You do make a very valid point though...


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Game them for all they are worth. When that fiddle stops playing so does Uber.
> 
> Drivers may be a little slower at math but they are assuredly NOT that stupid.
> 
> It'll be fun to see how many drivers are actually left when the guarantee rug is pulled.


Yes, they are already having trouble getting drivers out during primetime. They had to Up the guaranty ante here in DFW again this weekend.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

KDub said:


> Dont take this the wrong way Hammer...but if I was making that much annually (and I was 3yrs ago)...I'm not sure anything could make me unhappy! LOL!!!! I don't know your life situation, so please forgive me if I've come across as judgemental...just trying to push the pos instead of the neg!
> 
> You do make a very valid point though...


I'm VERY HAPPY with my employer. I think it gives me clearer vision on just how evil and corrupt Uber is in how it exploits drivers. My employer is so far on the opposite end of the spectrum from that, it pains me to see Uber behave like it has to do what it's doing to succeed. NO IT DOESN'T!!! Travis is choosing to.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> Yes, they are already having trouble getting drivers out during primetime. They had to Up the guaranty ante here in DFW again this weekend.


Prior to the last rate cut I NEVER saw a 'No UberX available' on the app.

Now it's several times a day. And even during surge.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

KDub said:


> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them...


This job is totally voluntary. There are no threats of punishment for not doing it. To see the difference is to be an Ubertarian, rather than an Ubertard.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

My favorite quote on this board. "You cant make money on Uber"

Fact is you just aren't handing out enough promo codes. Get working those street corners. $5 for every new PAX. And no mileage doing it.

Ya see you are doing it all wrong like always.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Prior to the last rate cut I NEVER saw a 'No UberX available' on the app.
> 
> Now it's several times a day. And even during surge.


means we are getting smarter and wiser. I love it


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> My favorite quote on this board. "You cant make money on Uber"
> 
> Fact is you just aren't handing out enough promo codes. Get working those street corners. $5 for every new PAX. And no mileage doing it.
> 
> Ya see you are doing it all wrong like always.


There was a LOT less complaining when drivers were getting where you are still at rate wise.

Your turn will come as will your cheerleading turn to reality.


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

UberXtraordinary said:


> This job is totally voluntary. There are no threats of punishment for not doing it. To see the difference to be an Ubertarian, rather than an Ubertard.


"Ubertarian" and "Ubertard"...gots to add these words to Ubercabulary!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> how is it not true?
> he said if people stop driving, uber will have to raise the price, um TRUE
> if millions of people are signing on to drive , the um, they obviously are not "not driving"......


@Bart McCoy please try to pay attention. I've noticed that you often seem to have some difficulty in following what's being said. So here goes:

First @Dany said that if Drivers (who are already driving for Uber) stopped Driving, Uber will have to raise the rates because it wouldn't have enough Drivers.


Dany said:


> If u stop driving then they will fix it because they wouldn't have enough drivers


Then you, @Bart McCoy agreed with @Dany & said


Bart McCoy said:


> see THIS is what the OP is missing, smh
> if he and others drive for peanuts, prices will drop even lower
> if everybody quits drivers, Uber will be forced to raise the prices back up.T


I replied to @Dany post and disagreed with his conclusion by pointing out that Uber continues to sign-up New Drivers to replace those that have stopped Driving due to rate cuts by advertising with misleading & inflated claims.


chi1cabby said:


> That's not true. Uber continues to advertise with inflated Earnings Claims. And there are millions of people who will keep signing on to drive.


I hope that explains my post.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Prior to the last rate cut I NEVER saw a 'No UberX available' on the app.
> 
> Now it's several times a day. And even during surge.


I see the same thing during rush hour in the downtown core. Last time I ordered one on Wednesday there were 2 cars in my area. With a time of 4 min to get to me. (Ya right). This poor guy who responded sat in 20 minutes of traffic to get to me. I waited to get a driver who was amazing. Had him do 2 stops and my ride that would typically be $9 netted him about $16 + $5 from me since I was impressed he sat in all that traffic calm as a cucumber.

Uber is not getting the driver turnout it once had. They are doing driver onboarding sessions at hotels trying to get driver numbers up again. The longest driver I have yet to get lately said mid December.

Most are less than 30 days old.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I'm VERY HAPPY with my employer. I think it gives me clearer vision on just how evil and corrupt Uber is in how it exploits drivers. My employer is so far on the opposite end of the spectrum from that, it pains me to see Uber behave like it has to do what it's doing to succeed. NO IT DOESN'T!!! Travis is choosing to.


Yep! My full time employer is also the opposite from Uber.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Bart McCoy please try to pay attention. I've noticed that you often seem to have some difficulty in following what's being said. So here goes:
> 
> First @Dany said that if Drivers (who are already driving for Uber) stopped Driving, Uber will have to raise the rates because it wouldn't have enough Drivers.
> 
> ...


Can you say that again....just...a....little.....slower.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Yep! My full time employer is also the opposite from Uber.


I can echo that 100%. I see what we do and what Uber does and I shake my head. It's what would happen if we let loose all of the new MBA's fresh out of graduate school do things without talking to their management who understand consequences to their actions. We all remember Enron.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I hope that explains my post.


When we say if people would stop driving, we mean current drivers and people signing up.
It was said if "Uber doesnt have enough drivers", prices will go back up, and thats TRUE
not enough drivers means current drivers stopping, and new drivers not signing up for the low rates
because our message is the same to both:
if you are a current driver at 75cents a mile, dont drive
if you are a new drivier signing up for 75 cents, um..... dont drive

commons senses says if people are siggning up then duh, Uber has enough drivers to keep the low raters
so stop flying over our point:
if people, ANY type of people, dont drive for 75cents, whether you are new, old, or future driver, pay per miles rates WILL go back up

am I clear now?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> When we say if people would stop driving, we mean current drivers and people signing up.
> It was said if "Uber doesnt have enough drivers", prices will go back up, and thats TRUE
> not enough drivers means current drivers stopping, and new drivers not signing up for the low rates
> because our message is the same to both:
> ...


Your clear to me. When do you want to stop. I'm game.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> When we say if people would stop driving, we mean current drivers and people signing up.
> It was said if "Uber doesnt have enough drivers", prices will go back up, and thats TRUE
> not enough drivers means current drivers stopping, and new drivers not signing up for the low rates
> because our message is the same to both:
> ...


NO, You Are Not Clear!
Your post is G-I-B-B-E-R-I-S-H, full of IFs & BUTs, grounded in unrealistic, wishful speculation.
But please carry on. I'll just have to learn to ignore your posts.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Your clear to me. When do you want to stop. I'm game.


im done when the gurantees are over
right now I do the $26/hour ones


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Prior to the last rate cut I NEVER saw a 'No UberX available' on the app.
> 
> Now it's several times a day. And even during surge.


I was out driving last night just sitting downtown about 12:45, app off waiting for no Uber available message on the rider app. That happened, surge got to 2.8 and all of a sudden about 8 cars including myself magically appeared. Got 2 $60 rides from it, gave em some promo codes for people who hadn't rode with Uber before and saved em some money, they were happy and I still ended the night with a 5* rating. I just feel sorry for the drivers who haven't figured out yet to turn off their driver's app when it's close to closing time at the clubs, they can make far more than the guarantees with a little foresight.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> NO, You Are Not Clear!
> Your post is G-I-B-B-E-R-I-S-H, full of IFs & BUTs, grounded in unrealistic, wishful speculation.
> But please carry on. I'll just have to learn to ignore your posts.


gibberish is you claiming people will still drive when current drivers quit when its 22cents a mile
prices will never go back up even from that because you claim "new drivers will always sign up in their place", as if there is no such thing as a price too low for people to drive for!!!! according to you people will still sing up if you hav to pay Uber $2/per mile to carry people around!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I was out driving last night just sitting downtown about 12:45, app off waiting for no Uber available message on the rider app. That happened, surge got to 2.8 and all of a sudden about 8 cars including myself magically appeared. Got 2 $60 rides from it, gave em some promo codes for people who hadn't rode with Uber before and saved em some money, they were happy and I still ended the night with a 5* rating. I just feel sorry for the drivers who haven't figured out yet to turn off their driver's app when it's close to closing time at the clubs, they can make far more than the guarantees with a little foresight.


Indeed. For part timers who want to take the time out of their lives to sit and wait in the middle of the night for their $60-100 bucks for a smattering of fares, it's the only way to make a buck. Hell, I even turn on the app sometimes when there is a high enough surge. Not too often anymore, but I do turn it on. I really don't give a shit which company pays me as long as I, I, I get suitably paid.

Will cheer lead for suitable pay from anyone.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

*WHY COMPLAIN...just stop driving!!!*

I am not complaining, I am here to educate
and open the eyes of newbies like you.
All this in hopes that one day all drivers will realize reality and stop driving.
When that day comes rates will go up.
So here, I'll post this again, maybe it will sink in eventually:


Let's take an average car like a 5 year old Camry. (older car purchased used)
Cost to operate per mile is about $0.42
And lets assume you drive like most drivers, 1 unpaid mile for every paid mile.
The cost of the "unpaid miles" have to be paid from the "paid miles"
So the final expense for every paid mile is $0.84

*Income:* $0.90/mile - 20% = *$0.72 per mile
Cost to operate* (1 unpaid mile for every paid mile) $0.42 x 2 = *$0.84
Net profit/loss:* $0.75-$0.84 =* (-$0.12) loss!*

Now I know it doesn't seem so because you see money coming into your bank account.
But this money is not "profit", it's your car equity and deferred cost.
You are basically borrowing from your future and even giving some of it to Uber.

PS Phoenix fare history:
2013 --------------- $2.25 per mile
JAN 2014 --------- $1.95 per mile
MAR 2014 -------- $1.47 per mile (0% Uber fee)
JUL 2014 --------- $1.20 per mile
FEB 2015 --------- $0.90 per mile

Average CAB rate --- $2.20 per mile
Every rate cut so far was "a temporary special"


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> gibberish is you claiming people will drive for when current drivers quit when its 22cents a mile


I never claimed that Drivers will continue to sign-up to drive even if it's ¢22/mile. You did.


Bart McCoy said:


> prices will never go back up even from that because you claim "new drivers will always sign up in their place", as if there is no such thing as a price too low for people to drive for!!!!


I never said that either. 
I basically said that at current rates, Uber has No difficulty in signing up New Drivers to replace those that have stopped Driving due to the rate cuts. And that is a fact. 
Now how long will these New Drivers continue to drive after the Hourly Guarantees are withdrawn is anyone's guess.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I never claimed that Drivers will continue to sign-up to drive even if it's ¢22/mile. You did.
> 
> I never said that either.
> I basically said that at current rates, Uber has No difficulty in signing up New Drivers to replace those that have stopped Driving due to the rate cuts. And that is a fact.
> *Now how long will these New Drivers continue to drive after the Hourly Guarantees are withdrawn is anyone's guess.*


I'd guess about a half a day.

It really only takes one long day grossing less than a hundred bucks to cure you from driving UberX std. rates.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It's one thing to answer the question based on your experiences and why you hate it so much. But all I can seem to see is everyone just giving him shit for actually driving, not telling us why they feel like it sucks.
> 
> I hate my life, you should hate yours as well.


If he has actually Read more than 3 posts then he already knows why people are angry. But he's telling them that since he's not they shouldn't be. So why would they explain AGAIN why they're upset? He's attacking THEM for voicing their issues and anger. He should expect vitriol in response.

It's like the guy in the big expensive house telling people he's doing fine in today's job market when you ***** about having trouble finding a job. Only in his case he's mortgaged to the hilt and will eventually lose the house amyway.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

The people complaining about the rate cuts are not doing so without justification. 

I just drive in surge areas or in areas where I know I usually get long ride requests 

Having a sugar daddy, my living expenses are relatively low, so I can save money just with this Uber job


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Your clear to me. When do you want to stop. I'm game.


I stopped this week. Columbus changed the guarantee to a new format... and it appears whoever created the format studied what I did to game the guarantee and created the format to be as difficult as possible for me to do what I was doing.

As a systems engineer, it's in my nature to examine the system and find a way to get the most benefit for the least amount of work... but despite that being my nature, I have no desire to do it with this new guarantee format. I just don't care anymore. So I'm done.

Yesterday I did the wait for the surge strategy, and got 10 trips... but my rating for the day is 4.63. People just tend to rate low when on surge pricing. So it's just not worth it. I'm done.

I'll take one trip a month to keep my account active, with the hopes that maybe they will fulfill my request to be UberSelect only. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> The people complaining about the rate cuts are not doing so without justification.
> 
> I just drive in surge areas or in areas where I know I usually get long ride requests
> 
> Having a sugar daddy, my living expenses are relatively low, so I can save money just with this Uber job


"Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face." (Mike Tyson)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Teachers actually make an income. Big difference. Bad comparision.
> 
> If you're claim is it's your choice to drive for free, you're totally right. Knock yerself out.


Pretty sure they get benefits, work men's comp and often a decent retirement plan.

But no its JUST like uber....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I never claimed that Drivers will continue to sign-up to drive even if it's ¢22/mile. You did.
> 
> I basically said that at current rates, Uber has No difficulty in signing up New Drivers to replace those that have stopped Driving due to the rate cuts. And that is a fact.
> .


IT DOESNT MATTER BECAUSE ALL WE'VE SAID IS TO STOP DRIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That means current driver you stop.
If you are new and sign up, in 2 days. STOP
then watch as Uber rates climb
simply law of supply and demand smh


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> The people complaining about the rate cuts are not doing so without justification.
> 
> I just drive in surge areas or in areas where I know I usually get long ride requests
> 
> Having a sugar daddy, my living expenses are relatively low, so I can save money just with this Uber job


i want to like your post,but your avatar prevents me from doing that
also, if you have a real sugar daddy, you surely dont need to driver for Uber
if you have to drive for Uber, your daddy is not sweet enough


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i want to like your post,but your avatar prevents me from doing that
> also, if you have a real sugar daddy, you surely dont need to driver for Uber
> if you have to drive for Uber, your daddy is not sweet enough


Yeah, obviously there needs to be more sugar.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Pretty sure they get benefits, work men's comp and often a decent retirement plan.
> 
> But no its JUST like uber....


My wife's a teacher and she has AWESOME benefits. I'm not a fan of unions in general, but the teachers union here is pretty good!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

KDub said:


> For you to call ANYONE on ANY thread a fool, especially those who are actually trying to help and motivate others, truly puts into perspective the person you look at in the mirror everyday...plus it makes you appear to be a pretty judgemental person...


I wouldn't put too much into it, we are all action heros behind a keyboard. Anonymity brings out the worst in some people including myself from time to time.

Only piece of advice I would give you is to be VERY honest about your costs. Not just gas, tires, oil, eating up a car, and pricing in the risk. Thinking about total time put in and all the miles driven. In my market it was pretty much impossible to make money at .75 cents a mile and 16 cents a minute. You can't keep the car full here. pick up kids, take to downtown bar, drive back, repeat.... 1/2 the miles are empty. Stopped driving after 8 months, great, then good, then poor (after each rate cut) till last week when they brought UberSelect with a much higher rate that I can actually make money at. You are not a partner, you will be lied to, pax will occasionally abuse you but many are nice as well. If you have your eye on the goal and can actually make money, go for it. My sense and understanding of economics tell me it is unlikely that you can driving X in your market.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> My wife's a teacher and she has AWESOME benefits. I'm not a fan of unions in general, but the teachers union here is pretty good!


 My wife works for Yale. Just got her pay and benefit statement for 2014, $92,000. She only works 29 hrs/wk for the school of medicine doing insurance work for the doctors. Some institutions treat their people very well. 6 weeks paid vacation, 12 sick days and 4 personal days a year, 50% tuition payments for your children to any college in the country. Yet even there some people still complain, only the ones who have never worked anywhere else.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

NWAüber said:


> Because they're a bunch of miserable, whiny b****es (those ones who complain, yet still continue driving).
> 
> I'm with you. At $1.65/mile, 20¢/min wait, $6.00 min fare, I'm doing just fine and turning a nice profit. I can't think of too many reasons to complain about ≈$10,000 in 5 months.


Thanks for sharing your rate as you complain about those whose rates are at $.90 a mile, $4 minimum, less than minimum wage on time factor and of course 90% do not tip.

When you go into this Uber business, it is for one or multiple reasons. We have people here that decided this was a great job and bought a car just for doing Uber. Now the rates are half the amount they started and they are stuck. Yes they have a reason to *****! Drivers felt betrayed. Now we ***** but try to work their system into our favor. You want happy drivers? If rates do not go back up, keep the guarantees and put a tip function on the app and let all riders know that tip is not included. Also raise the min fare to $5 or $6. If Uber did those small things, you wouldn't have so much animosity towards Uber.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I was out driving last night just sitting downtown about 12:45, app off waiting for no Uber available message on the rider app. That happened, surge got to 2.8 and all of a sudden about 8 cars including myself magically appeared. Got 2 $60 rides from it, gave em some promo codes for people who hadn't rode with Uber before and saved em some money, they were happy and I still ended the night with a 5* rating. I just feel sorry for the drivers who haven't figured out yet to turn off their driver's app when it's close to closing time at the clubs, they can make far more than the guarantees with a little foresight.


Had a dumass driver last night turning his driver app on and off to check for surge.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> My wife works for Yale. Just got her pay and benefit statement for 2014, $92,000. She only works 29 hrs/wk for the school of medicine doing insurance work for the doctors. Some institutions treat their people very well. 6 weeks paid vacation, 12 sick days and 4 personal days a year, 50% tuition payments for your children to any college in the country. Yet even there some people still complain, only the ones who have never worked anywhere else.


What department does she work in I have tons of friends who work there...


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

you are not very bright if you are just now coming into this for what they currently pay.

a lot of people who complain have experienced 2 or 3 cuts in pay. so i'll consider them more justified in their statements than some noob who hasn't seen/gotten the full uber experience.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Simon said:


> What department does she work in I have tons of friends who work there...


Internal Medicine. Maybe someone you know knows her, but Yale has 9000 employees


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

KDub said:


> I appreciate your reply ActionJax...I better understand now why there are so many, it seems, that are so negative.
> 
> I started this business as a fun way to make some extra money. I heard the Uber advertisement on the radio and thought..."that sounds fun"...at no point did I feel it was a get rich quick opportunity. There is no way I or anyone else could possibly get rich driving their car, unless...the car was given to them, gas was less than a buck a gallon, and there was NO chances of accident or vehicle break down.
> 
> Apologies to anyone whom I offended by my initial posts...I know times are hard these days in this land we call the USA...but everyday God allows us to wake up is a day that we can enjoy doing whatever we do...with a positive attitude!


There is nothing fun about making .90 cents a mile. And that's BEFORE commission and that's BEFORE gas and that's BEFORE maintenance and BEFORE getting taxed on those earnings from the IRS.

Good luck to you sir. I really do mean that.


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Started at $1.40 now at .70 in under a year. I still do Lyft on occasion and only take surge rides on Uber. Think I've taken 5 uber rides since the second cut. You guys driving around for a few cents are absolutely delusional when you factor in time, wear and tear, gas, insurance and the risk you are taking. You can spout off all you want about enjoyment, opportunity and meeting people. It boils down to basic math and common sense.
> 
> I really used to enjoy it. I could pull in a few hundred over the course of a weekend and had a good time doing it. Now it's not worth it, not even close. Then I see posts like these and realize why Uber can slash rates. There's a fool born every minute.


If you dont drive Uber you are smart, if you drive and unhappy then you are desperate, if you drive and enjoy being an Uber driver then you are an idiot.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd like to invite you to come back in 3 months and tell us how you feel about uber @KDub


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Started at $1.40 now at .70 in under a year. I still do Lyft on occasion and only take surge rides on Uber. Think I've taken 5 uber rides since the second cut. You guys driving around for a few cents are absolutely delusional when you factor in time, wear and tear, gas, insurance and the risk you are taking. You can spout off all you want about enjoyment, opportunity and meeting people. It boils down to basic math and common sense.
> 
> I really used to enjoy it. I could pull in a few hundred over the course of a weekend and had a good time doing it. Now it's not worth it, not even close. Then I see posts like these and realize why Uber can slash rates. There's a fool born every minute.


You live in KY?!? How much money do you need? A house in Boston costs $500,000, what's an average house in KY cost?


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> *Honeymoon*
> *Denial*
> *Anger*
> *Bargaining*
> ...


That's not a honeymoon, it's just money. And that's only 5 days of work.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Not bad Edward 

Guess you can make a lot of money when more than 60% of fare is surges


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> That's not a honeymoon, it's just money. And that's only 5 days of work.
> 
> View attachment 5223


New Hampshire rates:
Base Fare ----------- $1.75
Per Mile ------------- $2.00
Per minute ---------- $0.23

With those rates I would do great too.
We used to have similar rates a year ago, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


I agree! To help you understand the negativity........I've spent 15 years in the taxi business (as a small company owner ) and the one thing I learned is that negativity is the predominate theme! To many government regulations make it a difficult industry for both owners and drivers. My point is that many of the people on here are ex or current people working in the taxi or livery industry. You are just hearing a small sampling of the negativity that goes on and has been going on in the taxi, livery business for decades. Your right! Rideshare companies have the potential to change the industry but I'm afraid that with all the whining and complaining going on they are setting themselves up to be regulated. The regulators are watching...already winning in NYC and other places. The Regulators want to regulate to justify their jobs, keep whining and complaining and they will jump right in to save us from ourselves! Maybe what we have isn't so great but it can get better if left to the free market. There will be more rideshare companies to compete for drivers. How many people on here would jump to a new company offering 95% instead of 80%? It could happen! In the meantime....be patient....if it doesn't work for you "just say no". Personally, I like being part of a group of people trying to de-regulate an antiquated industry. Am I making enough $ to live on? Not yet but its my own choice to continue part time.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?


Here is why ..new guy..
People need to work. When you cant find anything and you see ads that tell you that you can make xxxx dollars working for these people ,you believe it. Remenber, many drivers dont have another job.
When someone advertises that you can make such and such dollars..and you find out after a short time that its all double talk..what are you going to do?? Complain and keep trying to pay the rent..or just quit.
Its got nothing to do with being unhappy in life. Its about a sense of fairness . Everyone is entitled to at least that ..no.>?..
Your enthusiasm is nothing new. People come on here all the time during the early novelty stage. Whats wrong they ask?? You get to meet new people ,isnt this fun?? Yeah,,wait till you experience the 1st puker..
A solid job experience??- -Well,you got one thing right..its an experience..let me know how solid it is when your driving 10 miles to pick up one of your new and exciting customers to bring them 4 miles
And no-one on here needs any motivation from any one else...and I personally am fine with the person in the mirror.- -
-A little advise ,you can take it or leave it. There are all kinds on here. People who are OK with what they got going...people who are pissed off about the lies that Uber fed them. People who were screwed by a leasing company . People who have received bad stats from an unfair rating system..Listen ,,I could go on and on.
You talk about judgement?? I wouldn't judge the reasons people are upset or reasons that some people are complaining . Believe me...its all valid.. Just as the people that believe its all good for them..maybe it is..that's valid too.
I will ask you this...drive for a good while..and get back and address your original post honestly and let us know where you stand about a month from now..I have a feeling your gonna have a different take on "this solid job experience that provides a service for those who really 'just need a ride"--
lottsaLuck


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> You live in KY?!? How much money do you need? A house in Boston costs $500,000, what's an average house in KY cost?


What difference does it make? Just because housing is cheaper here doesn't justify .70 and .65 a mile. My vehicle depreciates at the same rate yours does. 
It's none of your business how much money I need. I have a full time job and do this on the side. You're probably the biggest uber homer on here and it gets old.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I agree! To help you understand the negativity........I've spent 15 years in the taxi business (as a small company owner ) and the one thing I learned is that negativity is the predominate theme! To many government regulations make it a difficult industry for both owners and drivers. My point is that many of the people on here are ex or current people working in the taxi or livery industry. You are just hearing a small sampling of the negativity that goes on and has been going on in the taxi, livery business for decades. Your right! Rideshare companies have the potential to change the industry but I'm afraid that with all the whining and complaining going on they are setting themselves up to be regulated. The regulators are watching...already winning in NYC and other places. The Regulators want to regulate to justify their jobs, keep whining and complaining and they will jump right in to save us from ourselves! Maybe what we have isn't so great but it can get better if left to the free market. There will be more rideshare companies to compete for drivers. How many people on here would jump to a new company offering 95% instead of 80%? It could happen! In the meantime....be patient....if it doesn't work for you "just say no". Personally, I like being part of a group of people trying to de-regulate an antiquated industry. Am I making enough $ to live on? Not yet but its my own choice to continue part time.


If drivers or ride share companies were smart enough to self regulate that would be OK, but that never happens.

Desperation on the part of ride share companies or drivers is not the the most ideal expression of free market capitalism and not all regulation is bad regulation.

Drivers for example should be forced to have suitable insurance for this ride share gig. 99% of them do not currently have this, contrary to what they think or what they are advised by ride share companies. Ride share basically 'end ran' this issue. There is no reason in the world why TAXI's have to have commercial insurance and ride share drivers do not. That is just poor regulation of ride share.

Ride share drivers should also have to do random substance testing imho. And background checks with some limitations on who can drive the unsuspecting public.

None of this is going to hurt the capitalist space of public transportation.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


I agree with you on the whining .......kdub.

That said.... Make Sure you re still making a profit after your depreciation and expenses in your market. Assuming you drive in Dallas with its minimal rates..... No minimum/.15 min/.90 mile... The consensus here is that at those rates it's nearly impossible to make a profit.

The rates are higher in Boston, there's frequent surges, continuous pings and I only drive part time so I have the luxury of driving "only" when it's surging..... Otherwise at the reg 1.20 mi I've calculated that it BARELY worth the money.

Good luck to you


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> What difference does it make? Just because housing is cheaper here doesn't justify .70 and .65 a mile. My vehicle depreciates at the same rate yours does.
> It's none of your business how much money I need. I have a full time job and do this on the side. You're probably the biggest uber homer on here and it gets old.


It actually makes a big difference. International companies pays its workers based on cost of living in a market. Your car is only one factoring determining that. Your car may depreciate the same but other items like gas, maintenance and other items are less than other states. Uber is using the same strategy.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> It actually makes a big difference. International companies pays its workers based on cost of living in a market. Your car is only one factoring determining that. Your car may depreciate the same but other items like gas, maintenance and other items are less than other states. Uber is using the same strategy.


If Uber is charging rates based on the cost of living in the city for the driver, why are Los Angeles and Chicago at $0.90 per mile?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Some of you all will defend uber to no ends. I guarantee Louisville, Lexington and Nashville have higher costs of living than quite a few markets, but have the lowest rates in the nation.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> It actually makes a big difference. International companies pays its workers based on cost of living in a market. Your car is only one factoring determining that. Your car may depreciate the same but other items like gas, maintenance and other items are less than other states. Uber is using the same strategy.


Uber doesn't give a rats ass if a driver makes an actual profit/hourly wage. The park their prices up in new markets, suck in drivers, get all they can signed up, then jerk the rug out from under the drivers.

It's just a helluva piss poor biz strategy for the long run. You can't piss off tens of thousands of drivers without serious repercussions. The driver backlash where I drive is off the charts hostile, and that is rifling through the passenger public as well.

Driving UberX std. rates is in short, abusive and demoralizing. The only thing floating the driver boats at current rates are the guarantees. Without them UberX would already be past history with drivers. And most know by Uber's continual cut history that it's only a matter of time before drivers are screwed yet again.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Some of you all will defend uber to no ends. I guarantee Louisville, Lexington and Nashville have higher costs of living than quite a few markets, but have the lowest rates in the nation.


That Marriott in downtown Louisville is one of the most expensive Marriotts in the 8 states I cover for my regular job.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If drivers or ride share companies were smart enough to self regulate that would be OK, but that never happens.
> 
> Desperation on the part of ride share companies or drivers is not the the most ideal expression of free market capitalism and not all regulation is bad regulation.
> 
> ...


_I agree on this ._


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> That's not a honeymoon, it's just money. And that's only 5 days of work.
> 
> View attachment 5223


Where do you drive Tidy..... in the Boston market or up in new hampster??

Briko


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> But you are not making money.
> A little math knowledge could save you a lot of headaches
> and heartbreak in the future.
> 
> ...


(First.....I'm NOT debating the viability of the .90/mile rate.... it's not profitable in my opinion)

As far as your calculations go....??
I've seen this type of calculation before... and it makes No sense to me....

if a car costs .42/mile for depreciation while driving a pax..... why does it cost .84/mile while driving it Without a passenger??

$0.42 x 2 = *$0.84 <<<<<<*How does a car depreciate Twice as much....i.e. twice as fast.... when there's not a second/third/forth person in the car??

Yes...... I realize you're not making any money when the car has no passenger.... However - depreciation is a calculation that is deducted from a moving automobile. (and yes I also realize that a car does continually depreciate as it gets older... but that's a constant number regardless if you drive for uber or having one person in the car or 2-3-4 persons in the car)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

brikosig said:


> (First.....I'm NOT debating the viability of the .90/mile rate.... it's not profitable in my opinion)
> 
> As far as your calculations go....??
> I've seen this type of calculation before... and it makes No sense to me....
> ...


Depreciation is only a PART of the $0.42 per mile cost. Things like gas, tires and maintenance costs are also PARTS of that $0.42 per mile cost.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

brikosig said:


> and yes I also realize that a car does continually depreciate as it gets older... but that's a constant number regardless if you drive for uber or having one person in the car or 2-3-4 persons in the car


Depreciation is NOT based on time.

Go to any used car estimating site, like KBB or Edmunds, and estimate a used car with 50,000 miles, and then estimate the exact same car at 60,000 miles. Cars with higher mileage have less value because miles depreciate the value of the car.

The only depreciation a car experiences based on time is due to the warranty. As time expires on the warranty, the warranty is worth less and less. Once a warranty is expired, the car's worth is based on the useable miles left on the car and its condition.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Depreciation is only a PART of the $0.42 per mile cost. Things like gas, tires and maintenance costs are also PARTS of that $0.42 per mile cost.


I realize that.... all that..... my question remains... (I'm not being a smart ass... it doesn't make sense to me)

why would your tires wear out twice as much/fast..... why would your car cost/use twice as much gas...... how would your car require twice as much maint?..... If there is one (or 2-3-4) less person riding in it??


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> My favorite quote on this board. "You cant make money on Uber"
> 
> Fact is you just aren't handing out enough promo codes. Get working those street corners. $5 for every new PAX. And no mileage doing it.
> 
> Ya see you are doing it all wrong like always.





AintWorthIt said:


> Some of you all will defend uber to no ends. I guarantee Louisville, Lexington and Nashville have higher costs of living than quite a few markets, but have the lowest rates in the nation.


dallas TX not cheap to live here either! .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum does not cut the mustard.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Depreciation is NOT based on time.
> 
> Go to any used car estimating site, like KBB or Edmunds, and estimate a used car with 50,000 miles, and then estimate the exact same car at 60,000 miles. Cars with higher mileage have less value because miles depreciate the value of the car.
> 
> The only depreciation a car experiences based on time is due to the warranty. As time expires on the warranty, the warranty is worth less and less. Once a warranty is expired, the car's worth is based on the useable miles left on the car and its condition.


My only point with that part of my statement was ..... that a car is worth less and less as it "naturally" gets older.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

brikosig said:


> I realize that.... all that..... my question remains... (I'm not being a smart ass... it doesn't make sense to me)
> 
> why would your tires wear out twice as much/fast..... why would your car cost/use twice as much gas...... how would your car require twice as much maint?..... If there is one (or 2-3-4) less person riding in it??


They don't wear out twice as fast. They wear at the exact same amount per mile. All that's changing is the amount of miles you are driving because you are driving for Uber.

If four tires that cost $800 last for 48,000 miles, then tires cost you $0.01667 for every mile you drive on them. So if you never drive a mile for Uber, it costs you nothing in tires to drive for Uber. But as soon as you drive 1 mile for Uber, it cost you $0.01667 in tires to do that Uber driving. If you drive two miles for Uber, it cost you $0.03333 in tires to do that Uber driving. If you drive three miles for Uber, it cost you $0.05 in tires to do that Uber driving. And so on and so on and so on..... If you find you are buying new tires twice as soon as you would if you weren't driving for Uber, it's because you are consuming your tires twice as fast because your putting twice as many miles on your car driving for Uber.

The same math applies to gas. If a tank of gas costs you $30, and a tank gets you 300 miles, then gas costs you $0.10 for every mile you drive with that tank. So if you never drive a mile for Uber, it costs your nothing in gas to drive for Uber. But as soon as you drive 1 mile for Uber, it cost you $0.10 in gas to do that Uber driving. If you drive two miles for Uber, it cost you $0.20 in gas to do that Uber driving. If you drive three miles for Uber, it cost you $0.30 in gas to do that Uber driving. And so on and so on and so on..... If you find you are buying a tank of gas twice as soon as you would if you weren't driving for Uber, it's because you are consuming your tank of gas twice as fast because your putting twice as many miles on your car driving for Uber.

The same math applies to your car. If a car costs you $25,000, and a car lasts 200,000 miles, then car costs you $0.125 for every mile you drive with that car. So if you never drive a mile for Uber, it costs your nothing in car costs to drive for Uber. But as soon as you drive 1 mile for Uber, it cost you $0.125 in car cost to do that Uber driving. If you drive two miles for Uber, it cost you $0.25 in car cost to do that Uber driving. If you drive three miles for Uber, it cost you $0.375 in car cost to do that Uber driving. And so on and so on and so on..... If you find you are buying a car twice as soon as you would if you weren't driving for Uber, it's because you are consuming your car twice as fast because your putting twice as many miles on your car driving for Uber.

The $0.42 is just HIS cost per mile for EVERYTHING driving for Uber costs him. Yours will be different. Everyone's is. Do the math and know what your cost per mile is so you can know what your profit per mile is.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

brikosig said:


> I realize that.... all that..... my question remains... (I'm not being a smart ass... it doesn't make sense to me)
> 
> why would your tires wear out twice as much/fast..... why would your car cost/use twice as much gas...... how would your car require twice as much maint?..... If there is one (or 2-3-4) less person riding in it??


Because for every paid mile there's likely an unpaid dead mile.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

brikosig said:


> My only point with that part of my statement was ..... that a car is worth less and less as it "naturally" gets older.


There is no "natural" depreciation, except for the depreciation of the warranty due to it expiring over time. All the rest of the depreciation is due to the useable miles of the vehicle being consumed, or it just being poorly maintained.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Depreciation is NOT based on time.
> 
> Go to any used car estimating site, like KBB or Edmunds, and estimate a used car with 50,000 miles, and then estimate the exact same car at 60,000 miles. Cars with higher mileage have less value because miles depreciate the value of the car.
> 
> The only depreciation a car experiences based on time is due to the warranty. As time expires on the warranty, the warranty is worth less and less. Once a warranty is expired, the car's worth is based on the useable miles left on the car and its condition.


depreciation is not based on time, but time is DEFINITELY part of depreciation
so you say:
"There is no "natural" depreciation, except for the depreciation of the warranty due to it expiring over time. All the rest of the depreciation is due to the useable miles of the vehicle being consumed, or it just being poorly maintained."
i mean you got to be kidding me if you saying time is not in the equation

say a 2012 honda accord in 2015 has 50,000 miles, say blue book says its worth $20,000
so you telling me the same honda accord, in year 2030, with only 50,500 (500 miles more), is still going to be worth 20 grand?
you cant be serious saying time doesnt depreciate your car
only miles depreciate it? wildest thing ive heard

heck, you can lose depreciation on time in less than a year
its December 2014, and you buying a new car
you'll get a cheaper price on the 2014,instead of buying a 2015, SOLEY based on the time that passed. meaning if you bought the same car in January 2014, you'll pay much more

even though if you bought that same car in dec 2014, miles on the car played ZERO part of depreciation, but it still has zero miles on it (well probably will be like 10-30 test miles but you get the gist)

I mean i thougth common sense says the newer your car is normally the more its worth. and duh, the newer it is, the less old is is due to TIME


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> depreciation is not based on time, but time is DEFINITELY part of depreciation
> so you say:
> "There is no "natural" depreciation, except for the depreciation of the warranty due to it expiring over time. All the rest of the depreciation is due to the useable miles of the vehicle being consumed, or it just being poorly maintained."
> i mean you got to be kidding me if you saying time is not in the equation
> ...


If the 2012 Honda Accord was properly maintained from 2015 to 2030 and only added 500 miles, then yes, it would be worth around the same that it was worth in 2015. That maintenance would be a lot of the owner to spend over 15 years just to get 500 miles out of it though. But there are car collectors that do that, which is why their older cars are worth so much.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If the 2012 Honda Accord was properly maintained from 2015 to 2030 and only added 500 miles, then yes, it would be worth around the same that it was worth in 2015. That maintenance would be a lot of the owner to spend over 15 years just to get 500 miles out of it though. But there are car collectors that do that, which is why their older cars are worth so much.


makes no sense
the only time this would be worth more money if its a classic car
that means at least 20 years or greater has passed
because people buying cars have common sense
why would someone pay for a 18 years old car, the same amount they would pay for a new car with all the latest technologies in the decade?
anybody paying the same for a 2025 car the same as they would for a 15year old car has to be the same people driving for 65cents a mile
because it makes NO SENSE
so if you keep a car new for 20-30 years, it'll be worth money only because its a classic
but if you bout a car now in 2015, drove it only 1,000 miles, then they make a new model of your car in 5 years, NOBODY is going to pay the same money for that 2015, that they would for a 2020 new model with the latest gadgets.
no one thats not a fool that is
just admit, time DOES factor into depreciation


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> makes no sense
> the only time this would be worth more money if its a classic car
> that means at least 20 years or greater has passed
> because people buying cars have common sense
> ...


Nothing you have said has changed my mind at all. But I applaud the effort. Have a good day.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Nothing you have said has changed my mind at all. But I applaud the effort. Have a good day.


well we definitely know you're not a used car salesman, thats for sure


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> well we definitely know you're not a used car salesman, thats for sure


I really have no desire to continue your argument, but you are assuming that new cars 15 years from now will cost the same as they do now. They won't. They will cost a lot more. Not just because of inflation, but also because of advancements in technology and increased government regulations. So in the year 2030 a three year old 2027 car with 50,500 miles on it is going to cost a LOT more than a 2012 Honda with 50,500 miles on it. So yes, if you own a car with an expired warranty, and just keep it maintained with ZERO miles, it will keep it's value. But it's a terrible investment because of the cost of inflation and the fact that you have to spend money to keep a car you are not even using maintained.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I really have no desire to continue your argument, but you are assuming that new cars 15 years from now will cost the same as they do now. They won't. They will cost a lot more. Not just because of inflation, but also because of advancements in technology and increased government regulations. So in the year 2030 a three year old 2027 car with 50,500 miles on it is going to cost a LOT more than a 2012 Honda with 50,500 miles on it. So yes, if you own a car with an expired warranty, and just keep it maintained with ZERO miles, it will keep it's value. But it's a terrible investment because of the cost of inflation and the fact that you have to spend money to keep a car you are not even using maintained.


nobody buys your argument that year 2030, a honda accord is going to cost twice as much as a 2015 model,smh. cars dont incrementally go up in price like that. with your train of thought a honda accord in 2050 would cost as much as Ferrari or Bugatti. smh


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> nobody buys your argument that year 2030, a honda accord is going to cost twice as much as a 2015 model,smh. cars dont incrementally go up in price like that. with your train of thought a honda accord in 2050 would cost as much as Ferrari or Bugatti. smh


From: http://www.cars.com/honda/civic/1999/

*Price*
MSRP/Invoice
$10,650/$10,063

From: http://www.cars.com/honda/civic/2014/

*Starting MSRP *
$18,190


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> From: http://www.cars.com/honda/civic/1999/
> 
> *Price*
> MSRP/Invoice
> ...


okay,so thats 15 years
its now 2015
you telling me in 2030 the civic is gonna cost 36,000?
and the honda accord 50,000?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

i never denied prices may rise
just not incrementally as you are claiming, just to say someone would buy a car thats 15 years old for the same price they would as a new car with the new gadgets


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> okay,so thats 15 years
> its now 2015
> you telling me in 2030 the civic is gonna cost 36,000?
> and the honda accord 50,000?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ...


 I now hate this guy...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

but @UberHammer you missing my point
my point is to show me a year 2000 car with any number of miles, then show me that same car in 2015 with the same exact miles(say it sat for 15years),and worth EXACTLY the same in 2015, as it was in 2000............

Because you said cars dont naturally get old
you said time doesnt dictate the price of a car, the miles do


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If drivers or ride share companies were smart enough to self regulate that would be OK, but that never happens.
> 
> Desperation on the part of ride share companies or drivers is not the the most ideal expression of free market capitalism and not all regulation is bad regulation.
> 
> ...


I used to agree with you that "not all regulation is bad" but after working with regulators for 15 yrs. I now believe that MOST regulation is bad and MOST regulators are bad. Regulators (mostly state and local) in the transportation industry are more dangerous to the public than all the rideshare companies combined! They are 95% lazy and would never succeed in a real business. Their jobs have been entrenched in the system for decades. ALL THEY WANT TO DO IS KEEP THEIR 9-5 JOB. They care nothing about public safety or fairness. They are all lazy bureaucrats living off taxpayer money regulating from an ivory tower. In theory regulation in the transportation business is a great idea but the reality of it SUCKS. They perpetuate monopolies at the public expense. At least that is the way it is in CT. How about some random substance testing and background checks of the regulators first?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> From: http://www.cars.com/honda/civic/1999/
> 
> *Price*
> MSRP/Invoice
> ...


heres the thing
the civic was introduced as a 1972 model
its now 2015 and it costs 18,000 MSRP
but you saying in 5-10 years its gonna cost how much more????????????????????????????
when it took over 35 years to get to 18,000$
so for the 3rd time, it simply doesnt increase as incrementally as you claim trying to say a new car will be so much more, that one will buy a 15 year old car instead lol
just go talk to a car salesman,and ask them can they get more money for a 2015 model, or the same car as a 2000 model. even if that 2000 model has only 1 hundred miles. You still saying that 2000 model is the same worth as a 2015 because "time doesnt depreicate a car" huh?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> okay,so thats 15 years
> its now 2015
> you telling me in 2030 the civic is gonna cost 36,000?
> and the honda accord 50,000?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


No. I'm just telling you they will cost a lot more. Somewhere in the conversation you got hung up on "twice" the price. There's no exact math one can use to predict what new cars will cost as time progresses. But we do know that advances in technology, increased government regulations and inflation lead to higher prices. Over 15 years those price increases are significant.



> i never denied prices may rise


True, but the logic of your argument ignored it.



> just not incrementally as you are claiming,


Please link to where I said "incrementally". Also, while you're at it, link to where I said future car prices will be "twice" as much.



> just to say someone would buy a car thats 15 years old for the same price they would as a new car with the new gadgets


Most Civics cost around $10K to $14K brand new in 1999. With only 50,000 miles they're worth $5K to $7K today if they're well maintained. They've only lost 50% of the new value, which is typical at 50K miles. Likewise a $18,000 Civic brand new in 2012 with 50K in miles is worth about $9K today if it is well maintained, again about 50% of the new value.

I never said they would buy a 15 year old car for the same price as a new car today. I said they maintain their value based on the mileage and condition. They won't cost the same as new cars because new cars cost more for the reasons already stated numerous times already,

I'm starting to understand why so many people hate engaging in conversations with you.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> but @UberHammer you missing my point
> my point is to show me a year 2000 car with any number of miles, then show me that same car in 2015 with the same exact miles(say it sat for 15years),and worth EXACTLY the same in 2015, as it was in 2000............
> 
> Because you said cars dont naturally get old
> you said time doesnt dictate the price of a car, the miles do


I've backed up everything I've claimed. You've added stuff to my argument that I never claimed and are taking issue with that added stuff. It's painful trying set you straight.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

You guys are wasting your electricity arguing with this guy... if you say the sky is blue he would come back with that technically its a shade of a type of variation of green. Just ignore him.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Simon said:


> You guys are wasting your electricity arguing with this guy... if you say the sky is blue he would come back with that technically its a shade of a type of variation of green. Just ignore him.


You're right. I'm done with him. He's on ignore now.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Most people that I prove wrong on issues put me on ignore. I clearly proved his time doesn't affect depreciation theory wrong, so he can easily join the club


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

brikosig said:


> (First.....I'm NOT debating the viability of the .90/mile rate.... it's not profitable in my opinion)
> 
> As far as your calculations go....??
> I've seen this type of calculation before... and it makes No sense to me....
> ...


No, you misunderstood the $0.84 cost, here is an example to explain it.

You get a ping.
You drive 1 mile to the customer
The trip length is also 1 mile down the street.

The customer pays for the 1 mile trip ($0.72 after Uber fee)
Your cost is $0.42 to get to the customer (unpaid mile)
And another $0.42 to drive the actual trip. (paid mile)

I hope my answer clears things up but if not please let me know and I will work on it some more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2015)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


I'm not here for job experience, to meet new people, improve my road skills, or save the world.

I'm in it for money. That's it.

Driving is a pain in the ass, I already have plenty of friends, and I wouldn't put uber on my resume for all the whisky in Ireland.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> No, you misunderstood the $0.84 cost, here is an example to explain it.
> 
> You get a ping.
> You drive 1 mile to the customer
> ...


I don't get why drivers can't put this together... I mean I guess depreciation miles don't matter if your going to beat it into the ground.. but you will have to purchase a new car to replace it.. but if your at a negative when that car takes a crap they will be all like... "dude what did I do wrong?"


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Simon said:


> I don't get why drivers can't put this together... I mean I guess depreciation miles don't matter if your going to beat it into the ground.. but you will have to purchase a new car to replace it.. but if your at a negative when that car takes a crap they will be all like... "dude what did I do wrong?"


"Because they're idiots".
Nobody in it for the long run. Only Santander 54-months leassees. But the're desperados, unemployed people with no credit. These are called "Get me done's". 
They'll drive anything.
The rest a noobs like the OP and math-challenged Randy Shears-like types.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

"Don't Be Mad UPS is hiring"


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KDub said:


> It seems there are a ton of Math geniuses here...is Math the reason you left your previous jobs? Because I'm a full time teacher/coach...if you did the MATH on the number of hours that a teacher/coach puts in and compare it to what we make...using the mathematical equations presented...Teachers are fools as well!!! And so are most people working at any job...that is...unless THEY ARE THE OWNER!
> 
> In life, there are the have's (2%) and the have nots (the rest of us)!!!! No job in life comes without a cost...but all successes in life come with understanding your losses and maximizing whatever gains one attains!


^^^
Sorry to burst your bubble, but most business owners in this country are struggling. 
DOL figures show that the average business that grosses 2 million per year is working on a 2 to 7 percent profit margin, and after that the owner has to support his own family, put food on the table, pay taxes and put up with a bunch of asinine government regulations... that government that at every turn tries to put him out of business with regulations. 
Most business owners that I know are there from opening to close, and you have the nerve to put it out there that they are the ones who aren't fools? 
The government tells us that the "one percenters" are the bad guys, but they are the ones who overwhelmingly are taking all of the risk. The government looks at anyone with a business grossing a ton of money as being rich, but when you take a look at an optimistic 7 percent profit margin, 140 Grand per year isn't often worth the risk OR the return, but because they had an idea that they invested in, they can't get out and have to try their damndest to make it work while being strangers to their families and while working 80 hour weeks. 
Do you have any idea what the average life of a new restaurant is? 
It's SIX MONTHS, dude!!!
Don't look a Kalanick as some kind of a superhero either, because he has a great gift of gab and was able to flim flam a bunch of Hollywood elitists and other investors with seemingly bottomless pockets to invest in the scheme. 
You have every benefit going for you, plus YOU only work nine months per year.
Uber in the long run will probably succeed with knuckling under to a lot of local and State regulations, but there will be a lot of debris left behind. 
Welcome to the debris field.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

If this is what you plan to do for a living you should have a serious conversation with any long time can driver , I can tell you this bussiness is like gambling that big day has you coming back for more
Only problem the big day is rare next thing you know 10 years went by then you realise you played a game where the odds were against you
Take the advise you are being offered in the big picture you know well the outcome is not the one you think


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> They don't wear out twice as fast. They wear at the exact same amount per mile. All that's changing is the amount of miles you are driving because you are driving for Uber.
> 
> If four tires that cost $800 last for 48,000 miles, then tires cost you $0.01667 for every mile you drive on them. So if you never drive a mile for Uber, it costs you nothing in tires to drive for Uber. But as soon as you drive 1 mile for Uber, it cost you $0.01667 in tires to do that Uber driving. If you drive two miles for Uber, it cost you $0.03333 in tires to do that Uber driving. If you drive three miles for Uber, it cost you $0.05 in tires to do that Uber driving. And so on and so on and so on..... If you find you are buying new tires twice as soon as you would if you weren't driving for Uber, it's because you are consuming your tires twice as fast because your putting twice as many miles on your car driving for Uber.
> 
> ...


You know the people who get your math already know....and the people who don't get it...well I think you worked very hard at explaining it all to them and you probably wasted your effort.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You know the people who get your math already know....and the people who don't get it...well I think you worked very hard at explaining it all to them and you probably wasted your effort.


Probably. But hope motivates me.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It would be nice if the realityshark would weigh in on this.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> No, you misunderstood the $0.84 cost, here is an example to explain it.
> 
> You get a ping.
> You drive 1 mile to the customer
> ...


Right.... each mile, be it paid or unpaid (dead mile) has a cost to operate of $0.42.

_Income: $0.90/mile - 20% = $0.72 per mile
Cost to operate (1 unpaid mile for every paid mile) $0.42 x 2 = $0.84
Net profit/loss: $0.75-$0.84 = (-$0.12) loss!_

If each mile, be it paid or unpaid (dead mile) has a cost to operate of $0.42. then this..... 
*Net profit/loss: $0.75-$0.84= (-$0.12) loss! <<*cannot be correct, (because your $0.84 is "double-dipping" on the cost to operate.)

His cost to operate each mile, be it paid or unpaid (dead mile) is Always ......_ 
$0.90/mile - 20% = $0.72 - $0.42 cost to operate = $0.30_


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

brikosig said:


> His cost to operate each mile, be it paid or unpaid (dead mile) is Always ......_
> $0.90/mile - 20% = $0.72 - $0.42 cost to operate = $0.30_


Only if he has zero miles to go to pickup that passenger. How often do you experience that as a driver?


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Only if he has zero miles to go to pickup that passenger. How often do you experience that as a driver?


His car costs .42/ mile to operate........ How would the drive to pick up a passenger cost him .84 /mile to operate??


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

brikosig said:


> His car costs .42/ mile to operate........ How would the drive to pick up a passenger cost him .84 /mile to operate??


If the passenger pickup is two miles away, that costs the driver $0.84... and he hasn't even driven a billable mile yet.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If the passenger pickup is two miles away, that costs the driver $0.84... and he hasn't even driven a billable mile yet.


Right.... it's .42/m x 2 miles = .84 <<<<that is the cost for him to get to the pickup spot....NOT the cost per mile to get there.

.....SO.... This still is Incorrect because it doubles the cost/mile to operate......
*Net profit/loss : $0.75-$0.84= (-$0.12) loss! <<*cannot be correct, (because your $0.84 is "double-dipping" on the cost to operate PER MILE)

His cost to operate each mile, be it paid or unpaid (dead mile) is Always ......_ 
$0.90/mile - 20% = $0.72 - $0.42 cost to operate = $0.30_


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Right.... it's .42/m x 2 miles = .84
> 
> .....BUT.... This still is Incorrect because it doubles the cost/mile to operate......
> *Net profit/loss : $0.75-$0.84= (-$0.12) loss! <<*cannot be correct, (because your $0.84 is "double-dipping" on the cost to operate.)
> ...


You are ignoring his premise that he experiences 1 dead mile for every 1 billed mile. It's not double dipping. It's just that specific ratio produces a billable mile cost that is twice his car costs. If he was experiencing TWO dead miles for every 1 billed mile, then he would produce a billable mile cost that is THREE times his car costs ($1.26 per mile). Or if he was only experiencing 0.5 dead miles for every 1 billed mile, he would produce a billable mile cost that is 1.5 times his car costs ($0.63).

So far I'm averaging about one dead mile per each billable mile. I've had some days where it was 60/40 billable to dead, and other days where it's been 40/60 billable to dead. It's not an exact science, and depends on your market and whether or not you willingly accept pings 20 minutes away. Do you even know what your ratio is? If not, stop harping on those that are educated about their situation more than you are about your own.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I stopped reading at "I'm fairly new to uber."


LMAO! Me too!

This useful idiot will be back within 2 months, singing the blues harder than anyone.


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

Kdub - it isnt about being positive or negative. It is about the math. I haven't read a lot of the other posts but here is my take. I was active for about three months.

When you put one mile on your car - it costs you money...depreciation, insurance, gas etc. Let's say that cost is $.50/mile just for the sake of simplicity. Let's also say that if you take an evening and devoted it to Uber, you will only get paid for 60% of the miles you drive. That's because you dont get paid to drive an empty car like when you are picking someone up. I think 60% is generous. so 40% of your miles are non-paid. Also - you arent going to make much - if anything - in tips. Let's throw that money away.

If I multiply the amount you get paid for a mile by.6 - that is the amount you are actually getting paid per mile. If you are driving for $1/mile - Uber pays you 80% of that - $.80.

Easy math - 0.6 * $.80 = $.48/mile of effective revenue. Remember the depreciation? By this simply math you are actually losing $.02/mile for every mile you drive while doing Uber. Uber is essentially taking the equity out of your car. You might as well go get a title loan.

So it isn't complaining - it is reality. I had a great time driving - it was entertaining. But, it is pretty expensive entertainment. 

At the same time - Uber IS NOT your partner. They are rapacious capitalists who will take every penny you give them under the guise that they are giving you an opportunity. I think you would be better off driving a cab. Best of luck to you and I mean that in all sincerity.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You are ignoring his premise that he experiences 1 dead mile for every 1 billed mile. It's not double dipping. It's just that specific ratio produces a billable mile cost that is twice his car costs. If he was experiencing TWO dead miles for every 1 billed mile, then he would produce a billable mile cost that is THREE times his car costs ($1.26 per mile). Or if he was only experiencing 0.5 dead miles for every 1 billed mile, he would produce a billable mile cost that is 1.5 times his car costs ($0.63).
> 
> So far I'm averaging about one dead mile per each billable mile. I've had some days where it was 60/40 billable to dead, and other days where it's been 40/60 billable to dead. It's not an exact science, and depends on your market and whether or not you willingly accept pings 20 minutes away. Do you even know what your ratio is? If not, stop harping on those that are educated about their situation more than you are about your own.


If you don't like that i'm harping on it.... then ignore/don't answer my post. Otherwise... don't be a dik-head to me.

If the guy's car costs $.42 Per Mile to operate........ and he drives 10 miles to a pickup.... then it costed him...... $4.20 = 10 miles x $0.42 <<< to get to the pickup.

Yes, I know what my ratio is (and I know what my expenses are per mile down to the penny per mile)..... My ratio is pretty consistent at 60/40 because i drive in the city with very close pings.

The ratio of billable to dead miles does not change your cost to operate "PER MILE" figure...... It ONLY increases your costs the further you have to drive to the pickup.


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

KDub said:


> For you to call ANYONE on ANY thread a fool, especially those who are actually trying to help and motivate others, truly puts into perspective the person you look at in the mirror everyday...plus it makes you appear to be a pretty judgemental person...


Kdub - do you work for Uber? When it comes to your wealth, you SHOULD be judgmental. You are going to do what you are going to do = you have that right. No one is challenging you right to have an opinion. But, when you choose to disregard reality - reality always wins.


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

NWAüber said:


> Because they're a bunch of miserable, whiny b****es (those ones who complain, yet still continue driving).
> 
> I'm with you. At $1.65/mile, 20¢/min wait, $6.00 min fare, I'm doing just fine and turning a nice profit. I can't think of too many reasons to complain about ≈$10,000 in 5 months.


You must not be driving UberX.


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

KDub said:


> Thanks bro!


I dont know how you drive smarter and make money. If you can do that - you are a very smart guy. You should be doing cardiac surgery - not driving a cab.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

brikosig said:


> If you don't like that i'm harping on it.... then ignore/don't answer my post. Otherwise... don't be a dik-head to me.
> 
> If the guy's car costs $.42 Per Mile to operate........ and he drives 10 miles to a pickup.... then it costed him...... $4.20 = 10 miles x $0.42 <<< to get to the pickup.
> 
> ...


You're harping on "PER MILE" when what he is saying his cost per BILLABLE mile is twice the cost of his car's per mile cost because of the ratio of dead to billable miles. Yes his cost PER MILE is $0.42. However his cost per BILLABLE mile is $0.84. If he had a different dead to billable ratio, his cost per BILLABLE mile would be different because per BILLABLE mile is a factor of his cost PER MILE and the ratio.


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> But you are not making money.
> A little math knowledge could save you a lot of headaches
> and heartbreak in the future.
> 
> ...


Hey Fuzz - thanks for this. Funny thing about math - some people see it - some dont. That is what makes the world go 'round.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Mr Potato said:


> If you dont drive Uber you are smart, if you drive and unhappy then you are desperate, if you drive and enjoy being an Uber driver then you are an idiot.


Man, you figured everything out!


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> Man, you figured everything out!


No. But I can do grade school math.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

MikeB said:


> "Because they're idiots".
> These are called "Get me done's".
> They'll drive anything.
> The rest a noobs like the OP and math-challenged Randy Shears-like types.


hahahahaha. Too funny.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Right.... it's .42/m x 2 miles = .84 <<<<that is the cost for him to get to the pickup spot....NOT the cost per mile to get there.
> 
> .....SO.... This still is Incorrect because it doubles the cost/mile to operate......
> *Net profit/loss : $0.75-$0.84= (-$0.12) loss! <<*cannot be correct, (because your $0.84 is "double-dipping" on the cost to operate PER MILE)
> ...


There is no double dipping.

Income is for the "paid miles" only.
But your cost is for both the "paid miles" and the "unpaid miles"

Q: Who pays the cost for the "unpaid miles"?
A: You do

Q: With what money?
A: With the money I made from the "paid miles"

Q: So does that mean all the cost of the "unpaid miles" have to be deducted from the income I made on the "paid miles"?
A: Yes

Example (this is a typical day for me, fares are simplified for demonstration purposes)
Total miles driven ---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 200 miles
Total "paid miles" (miles of actual trips as shown in the Uber dashboard ----------------- 100 miles
Total pay ---------------------------------------------------------------- 100 miles x $0.72 = $72.00
My cost to operate those paid miles ----------------------------------- 100 miles x $0.42 = $42.00

But I had to make another 100 miles, these miles are the ones between pickups and drop offs.
These miles cost money.
Who is paying for these miles?
Me of course.
With what money?
With the money I made on the paid miles.
So that means my total cost for the day, including all miles is:
200 miles x $0.42 - $84.00 (not $42.00)

Q: But how could that be?
I had a nice $600 payout from Uber in my bank account
and my fuel cost is only like $100 for the week.

A: You drove 1000 miles that week, your cost is $0.42 x 1000 = $420
The fuel has to come out of this cost $420 -$100 = $320
The rest $320 is suppose to go into your savings.
This money is you car equity and deferred cost savings.
You need to save this money for things like:
- Oil change
- Tires
- Repairs
- And most importantly for that replacement car you will have to buy in 2-3 years.
If you spend this money, when time comes you will have to take a loan to purchase
that replacement car, that means you are going into debt because you treated your
"cost" as if it was a "profit"

Take your time, think about it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Take your time, think about it.


Or just take him to Dairy Queen and get him the double dipped cone he obviously wants.


----------



## nuhuxi (Dec 21, 2014)

Fuzz - I am entertained by the logic some drivers use to tell themselves they can make money at $1/mile or whatever the fee is. Your math is spot on. 

Kinda like when you tell your kid that putting their hand on the stove burner is going to hurt but they don't listen to you. They have to learn their own lesson.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

nuhuxi said:


> Fuzz - I am entertained by the logic some drivers use to tell themselves they can make money at $1/mile or whatever the fee is. Your math is spot on.
> 
> Kinda like when you tell your kid that putting their hand on the stove burner is going to hurt but they don't listen to you. They have to learn their own lesson.


It's a problem.
It's hard to comprehend that you are actually loosing money when you see cash deposits
into your bank account week after week.
It's such a slow drain of your assets that it's hard to see.
It's a real "power asset" for Uber thought and they will probably get a higher evaluation
because of it.
Those bastard will probably cash in a few more billions because of it.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You're harping on "PER MILE" when what he is saying his cost per BILLABLE mile is twice the cost of his car's per mile cost because of the ratio of dead to billable miles. Yes his cost PER MILE is $0.42. However his cost per BILLABLE mile is $0.84. If he had a different dead to billable ratio, his cost per BILLABLE mile would be different because per BILLABLE mile is a factor of his cost PER MILE and the ratio.


Yes, it is the cost per BILLABLE mile. ....i.e operating costs.

*Electrofuzz stated........*
_Total pay ---------------------------------------------------------------- 100 miles x $0.84 = $84.00
My cost to operate on the paid miles ----------------------------------- 100 miles x $0.42 = $42.00
(sticking with the .42/84 numbers)
_
....in the above.....You're essentially GIVING him the driver the money.... then taking it away.

What you're doing is using the "fixed" cost per mile number as the profit/loss variable.... although it is a fixed number.
As uberhammer previously stated.... The ratio of dead to billable varies for each driver and it also varies somewhat per night each shift. .......But the per mile operating cost is a "fixed" number .....

By making a broad statement such as this...... *Net profit/loss : $0.75-$0.84= (-$0.12) loss!*
It is assumed that ALL driven miles cost $0.84/cost per mile..... but that's not the case.... because the *$0.75-$0.84= (-$0.12)* is part of a "BILLABLE" mile profit/loss calculation.

ok.... i understand what you're doing.....

As Nuhxi essentially said..... we see it differently...... we do it differently


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Yes, it is the cost per BILLABLE mile. ....i.e operating costs.
> 
> *Electrofuzz stated........*
> _Total pay ---------------------------------------------------------------- 100 miles x $0.84 = $84.00
> ...


Is this that new common core math?

If so, it sucks.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Take the total number of miles you drove for the entire week for uber and multiply it by the cost per mile of your vehicle. Subtract that number from your uber paycheck. If that that number is positive,

visit here, http://math.tutorvista.com/

if that number was positive and now is negative, you understand why we "complain"


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Yes, it is the cost per BILLABLE mile. ....i.e operating costs.
> 
> *Electrofuzz stated........*
> _Total pay ---------------------------------------------------------------- 100 miles x $0.84 = $84.00
> ...


*Net profit/loss : $0.75-$0.84= (-$0.12) loss!*
is just an average example.

As long as you understand how it's calculated I have done my job.
So now you can go out and get the real numbers for your situation.

As getFubered said:
Take the total number of miles you drove for the entire week for uber (including unpaid miles) and multiply it by the cost per mile of your vehicle. Subtract that number from your uber paycheck to get your real profit/loss for that week.

If you do it correctly you will most likely get very similar results
to the ones in my example.
A little higher or lower but in the same general ballpark.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

With everyone talking miles are you taking base into the calculations? With a good base rate you can up your milage rates in some markets if you are busy. I have proven that math.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> With everyone talking miles are you taking base into the calculations? With a good base rate you can up your milage rates in some markets if you are busy. I have proven that math.


With min. fare it doesn't matter. You get X$, period. Base is nearly a net wash with SRF anyway. Add one, subtract the other. Not much 'net' gain in the equations.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> With min. fare it doesn't matter. You get X$, period. Base is nearly a net wash with SRF anyway. Add one, subtract the other. Not much 'net' gain in the equations.


SRF from what I have seen is not deducted from fares. It's added after the fare then removed. At least that's the breakdown on the PAX bill.

Guess it will depend on your own local base. At 2.75 for our area it does make a difference. I have seen some at $0. That's just stupid.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> SRF from what I have seen is not deducted from fares. It's added after the fare then removed. At least that's the breakdown on the PAX bill.


Our minimum fare is $4. SRF is not added to $4 and then removed. It's subtracted from the $4. The driver get $2.40 of the minimum fare. Uber get $1.60, or 40%.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> SRF from what I have seen is not deducted from fares. It's added after the fare then removed. At least that's the breakdown on the PAX bill.
> 
> Guess it will depend on your own local base. At 2.75 for our area it does make a difference. I have seen some at $0. That's just stupid.


With Uber the SRF is taken out of what you see on the screen as the total fare at the end of the ride. So subtract that and add the base for the difference. It's just not that much and it makes zero difference on a min. fare anyway as the needle doesn't move off the total min. fare regardless.

Most of the base fares here are a little over a buck. Certainly no big deal, even on a longer fare, in the overall numbers and subtracting the SRF. Thought I saw a clip here from a driver a day or 2 ago where Uber has even eliminated the base, down to ZERO.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Our minimum fare is $4. SRF is not added to $4 and then removed. It's subtracted from the $4. The driver get $2.40 of the minimum fare. Uber get $1.60, or 40%.


Guess I have not taken a ride for the minimum. But that's not what the receipt says. It's added on after the actual fare.

So explain the math on how they are billing me.

CAR
uberX KILOMETERS
1.78 TRIP TIME
00:07:12

FARE BREAKDOWN

Base Fare 2.75
Distance 1.42
Time 1.80
Subtotal $5.97
Safe Rides Fee (?) 1.00
$6.97CHARGED


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Guess I have not taken a ride for the minimum. But that's not what the receipt says. It's added on after the actual fare.
> 
> So explain the math on how they are billing me.
> 
> ...


Customer paid YOU $6.97.

Uber charged YOU $1.00 and $1.19.

As part of the two different fees you paid Uber, they provided the collection service for the $6.97 the customer paid you.

This is how Uber is reporting the billing of every fare to the IRS in the US. Not sure who Uber reports to in Canada.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Customer paid YOU $6.97.
> 
> Uber charged YOU $1.00 and $1.19.
> 
> ...


yeah kinda crazy Uber uses that form that's normally used for credit card payments. of which of course we never see


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Guess I have not taken a ride for the minimum. But that's not what the receipt says. It's added on after the actual fare.
> 
> So explain the math on how they are billing me.
> 
> ...


For the purposes of my discussions with the other 2 gentlemen we/I left that out..... but yes, the base would be added in as well as the per min. Although only pennies.... the per minute rates AT SURGE.... do add up over the course of a 24-30 hr week's worth of drives.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Guess I have not taken a ride for the minimum. But that's not what the receipt says. It's added on after the actual fare.
> 
> So explain the math on how they are billing me.
> 
> ...


it's that damn KIL-O-METERS that is screwing everything up for you......LOL......


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

ActionJax.....
Here's the boston MINIMUM $5 fare..... you end up with $3.20.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Th


UberHammer said:


> Customer paid YOU $6.97.
> 
> Uber charged YOU $1.00 and $1.19.
> 
> ...


They are reporting jack shit from what I can see. No one has received forms for anything. It's up to us to report other income.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> My wife's a teacher and she has AWESOME benefits. I'm not a fan of unions in general, but the teachers union here is pretty good!


I was never a fan of Unions for the past 20 years . The telecom business in the NYC area was stifled by some bloated unions
Looks like we need them again. This Sh1t is getting out of control again

"The Jungle"


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber--

*"You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy"*


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

brikosig said:


> ActionJax.....
> Here's the boston MINIMUM $5 fare..... you end up with $3.20.
> View attachment 5258


Wow that kind of sucks. Will check into this on my statement.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i want to like your post,but your avatar prevents me from doing that
> also, if you have a real sugar daddy, you surely dont need to driver for Uber
> if you have to drive for Uber, your daddy is not sweet enough


Food is paid for, car insurance, gasoline, rent , clothes, utilities, vacations


----------



## Ubored (Feb 7, 2015)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


Get get your feet wet and come back after six month and tell us about your excitement.

UberHmmaer is right,

* *Honeymoon*

*Denial*

*Anger*

*Bargaining*

*Depression*

*Acceptance*
KDub, enjoy your star honeymoon.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> Food is paid for, car insurance, gasoline, rent , clothes, utilities, vacations


so what do you need Uber for then?


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

NWAüber said:


> I'm with you. At $1.65/mile, 20¢/min wait, $6.00 min fare, I'm doing just fine and turning a nice profit. I can't think of too many reasons to complain about ≈$10,000 in 5 months.


10k should be enough for you to retire in Ark.

Based on whats happening in the rest of the country, you will be making 30 cents a mile in no time. Enjoy.


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


 You will be like that very soon


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> My wife's a teacher and she has AWESOME benefits. I'm not a fan of unions in general, but the teachers union here is pretty good!


But let's not forget that it was the unions that built the middle class in this country.
Let's also not forget that it was the unions that gave us the 40-hour work week.
Let's not forget that it was the unions that gave us paid vacations.
Let's not forget that it was unions that brought us affordable healthcare insurance pools.
Let's not forget that it was unions that took children out of factories and put them back in schools where they belong.
Let's also not forget that it was unions that brought us OSHA and other safety and health regulations in the workplace.
And we shouldn't forget that it was unions that came up with the MSDS concept.


----------



## Ubored (Feb 7, 2015)

Phillyx said:


> You will be like that very soon


What is the story of x-uber homeless guy? Accident ?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ubored said:


> What is the story of x-uber homeless guy? Accident ?


No. Craigslist ad.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

KDub I hear you my friend. But Uber sold a lot of people on a bill of goods that made an investment in Uber. Whether it was partners entering into one of those outrageous leases based upon certain earnings, or other partners going out purchasing cars just to drive Uber. Or all the Uber Black Partners that in some cases have invested $100,000's in black cars and helped Uber gain the reputation that got them a 40 billion valuation. Which was only 10 billion year and a half ago. Just to leave most of them hanging on for dear life. Maybe you and myself aren't in those situations thankfully. But a lot of them are unfortunately. When I started Uber I was considering making the investment and becoming a multi car partner, thankfully because of timing didn't go through with it because the change started to happen before. End of day Uber may want you/me to believe they care about the individual driver, but they don't give a dam about you or me!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

THE MAN! said:


> KDub I hear you my friend. But Uber sold a lot of people on a bill of goods that made an investment in Uber. Whether it was partners entering into one of those outrageous leases based upon certain earnings, or other partners going out purchasing cars just to drive Uber. Or all the Uber Black Partners that in some cases have invested $100,000's in black cars and helped Uber gain the reputation that got them a 40 billion valuation. Which was only 10 billion year and a half ago. Just to leave most of them hanging on for dear life. Maybe you and myself aren't in those situations thankfully. But a lot of them are unfortunately. When I started Uber I was considering making the investment and becoming a multi car partner, thankfully because of timing didn't go through with it because the change started to happen before. End of day Uber may want you/me to believe they care about the individual driver, but they don't give a dam about you or me!


Very true. Uber has never given a half a shit about the drivers. We are purely expendable and exploitable. But thankfully, drivers are figuring out that they're getting bent over and are becoming more selective about what ride requests they'll accept.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

nuhuxi said:


> You must not be driving UberX.


I am, actually.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

NWAüber said:


> I am, actually.


You're confusing complaining with sharing truths about the Uber driving experience.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


KDub, you're new to Uber, so we fully understand your current outlook and we applaud you for it. However, you're confusing complaining with sharing truths about the Uber driving experience. This will make more sense to you after you've been at it for several months. Most of us still enjoy the driving experience, but we also understand how Uber is doing all it can to turn the driving experience in a zero-sum game for drivers. If there's anything else I can clarify for you, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> KDub, you're new to Uber, so we fully understand your current outlook and we applaud you for it. However, you're confusing complaining with sharing truths about the Uber driving experience. This will make more sense to you after you've been at it for several months. Most of us still enjoy the driving experience, but we also understand how Uber is doing all it can to turn the driving experience in a zero-sum game for drivers. If there's anything else I can clarify for you, please don't hesitate to ask.


He made one post and got a Joseph Foreman-style b*tch-slap in the face with reality. He's got nothing to come back with, so he's not coming back.


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> He made one post and got a Joseph Foreman-style b*tch-slap in the face with reality. He's got nothing to come back with, so he's not coming back.


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> You sound like you have it all figured out. Why are you so upset with threads you can choose not to read? Or didn't your continuing Ed course on positivity teach you how to cope with negativity?


Hahahaha...u r hilarious!!!


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

...and now we know what a state government employee is reading on the clock.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I stubbed my toe today and blamed Jesus for it...that's all I said for the next 2 minutes.


Now we know who to blame for this ******ed cluster**** called uber


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

Since most of you people are freshman, I'll make a suggestion to you all, first of all, do not look how much the rate, etc., count your money and minus your cost at the end of your week, that's when you know this job is for u or not! Sitting on your ass and press the Gas and Brakes and a few times a week get out of your car help people with their bags, i don't call this a hard job, always compare your job to the worst, like flipping burgers for $9 or working at Walmart for $9 then decide with a job is right for you.
I never forget how tough and rough it was to drive a cab my first 10 years, but after i pass 20 years, i realized i can only be a cab driver! make my time and collect cash having no boss around made me feel like a king, but every kingdom has an end, so i found something better, switch from Cab to Uber/Lyft etc., now talk about being a real King, so KDub, I think you need to ask yourself one thing, am i a driver or not. If the answer is yes, then you already homefree.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Very true. Uber has never given a half a shit about the drivers. We are purely expendable and exploitable. But thankfully, drivers are figuring out that they're getting bent over and are becoming more selective about what ride requests they'll accept.


People do that with Lyft, too


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Tommy B said:


> Since most of you people are freshman, I'll make a suggestion to you all, first of all, do not look how much the rate, etc., count your money and minus your cost at the end of your week, that's when you know this job is for u or not! Sitting on your ass and press the Gas and Brakes and a few times a week get out of your car help people with their bags, i don't call this a hard job, always compare your job to the worst, like flipping burgers for $9 or working at Walmart for $9 then decide with a job is right for you.
> I never forget how tough and rough it was to drive a cab my first 10 years, but after i pass 20 years, i realized i can only be a cab driver! make my time and collect cash having no boss around made me feel like a king, but every kingdom has an end, so i found something better, switch from Cab to Uber/Lyft etc., now talk about being a real King, so KDub, I think you need to ask yourself one thing, am i a driver or not. If the answer is yes, then you already homefree.


Its better than flipping burgers but everyone eventually expects to be on financial investor status. Life doesn't work that way. Have to work with what you have upstairs


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> Here is why ..new guy..
> People need to work. When you cant find anything and you see ads that tell you that you can make xxxx dollars working for these people ,you believe it. Remenber, many drivers dont have another job.
> When someone advertises that you can make such and such dollars..and you find out after a short time that its all double talk..what are you going to do?? Complain and keep trying to pay the rent..or just quit.
> Its got nothing to do with being unhappy in life. Its about a sense of fairness . Everyone is entitled to at least that ..no.>?..
> ...


Then use your car as your apartment, and get a po box. There, problem solved


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> People do that with Lyft, too


Yup, I do it with my Lyft pings, too.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Yup, I do it with my Lyft pings, too.


Makes sense. Funny how no one ever brings this up in the meetings. The execs don't want to talk about it


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> Makes sense. Funny how no one ever brings this up in the meetings. The execs don't want to talk about it


Drivers are waking up and are learning how to cherry pick for better returns. And that's a good thing. Cutting rates to BE levels isn't sustainable.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


Yeah its a novelty in the beginning, for a hot minute! Seems fun, hey ... Im getting paid to drive my car & meet people!
Give it a couple of months & that'l all wear off, and then ul be one of the negative *****ers!
And some ignorant new guy will take ur place, and sell their car for free too! :-(


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Yeah its a novelty in the beginning, for a hot minute! Seems fun, hey ... Im getting paid to drive my car & meet people!
> Give it a couple of months & that'l all wear off, and then ul be one of the negative *****ers!
> And some ignorant new guy will take ur place, and sell their car for free too! :-(


Who among us hasn't been the wide-eyed newbie out here wondering why people are so goddamned edgy? Hell, I still remember my first couple posts. I'm glad no ne else does.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Well let's just see how you guys are feeling a year from now...


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?
> 
> Uber is not a governmental institution; Therefore Uber can not force you to drive for them, so instead of hopping on this forum and forcing your unhappy, unproductive, at times hateful opinions and attitudes upon those of us who are actually content with this solid job experience (ground breaking to be totally honest) and enjoy the positives of DRIVING, MEETING NEW PEOPLE, and providing a service for those who really 'just need a ride', JUST QUIT DRIVING! Go work somewhere else where your negativity can thrive!!!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I got that off of my chest...have a great weekend!


Ok, KDub, its been a couple months now. Are you still happy with this "awesome new job opp"???
Or are you now a negative complainer? Are you smart enough to figure out that ur actually losing money, and you are just selling ur car off in little pieces to eat? No, you are not "making money" just cuz ur getting deposits, thats the "grand illusion". You are just selling your furniture, no difference. Us vetrans are all pissed cuz we were lied to!!! This was a great (ground breaking) gig 1.5 years ago at 3 times the rates! Then they pulled the rug out, now YOU ACTUALLY LOSE MONEY TO DRIVE FOR UBER!!! Thats why we are REALLY ANGRY! We thought we had found a "ground breaking solid job opp"!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Tommy B said:


> Since most of you people are freshman, I'll make a suggestion to you all, first of all, do not look how much the rate, etc., count your money and minus your cost at the end of your week, that's when you know this job is for u or not! Sitting on your ass and press the Gas and Brakes and a few times a week get out of your car help people with their bags, i don't call this a hard job, always compare your job to the worst, like flipping burgers for $9 or working at Walmart for $9 then decide with a job is right for you.
> I never forget how tough and rough it was to drive a cab my first 10 years, but after i pass 20 years, i realized i can only be a cab driver! make my time and collect cash having no boss around made me feel like a king, but every kingdom has an end, so i found something better, switch from Cab to Uber/Lyft etc., now talk about being a real King, so KDub, I think you need to ask yourself one thing, am i a driver or not. If the answer is yes, then you already homefree.


Haha, this is what Travis wants you to do. 70% of your "cost" is hidden/deferred, and 90% of Uber drivers are too dumb to realize this. No, no, no ... the rates and math is what matters! You are losing $!!!!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Dany said:


> When uber slash the rates it's not up to them it's up to the drivers,
> if u keep driving means u ok with the fare
> If u stop driving then they will fix it because they wouldn't have enough drivers
> 
> But it seems everybady willing to drive for this fare then it's not up to uber it's up to u guys( drivers ) simple is that


No, no, no ... That is a horrible answer!
I know you are saying that supply and demand will determine the "efficient market" driver rate.
But that is at the complete expense of the quality of the service.
Each new driver that signs up is dumber and more desperate than the last, and has an older shittier car than the last.
So, you eventually end up with the dumbest drivers with the shittiest cars!
This is why they lowered the car threshold down to 2000 model year.
See, uber didnt just ruin it for the driver, they killed it for the customer too.
18 months ago, at triple the rates, Uber was considered a fun "luxury".
My customers were all dressed up & going to fancy parties, and were excited to be using this cool new smart phone luxury. And they were happy to be paying extra for a really nice fun driver in a brand new car!
Now Travis is going after the BUS CUSTOMER, and all the original customers that built this thing are pissed when they get picked up by some loser in their 2000 Honda Civic beater shitbox!
The real customers are actually begging to pay more!
"Just make it like it was" they say!!!


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

KDub said:


> I am still fairly new to Uber, and most of you fellow Uberers are up beat and positive...BUT...some of you seem to have adopted the attitude of many other unhappy people in life...complain, complain, complain. My only question is WHY?


I take all the feedback off this forum but make my own experiences. Unfortunately the world does have negative and people tend to never be happy but Uber for part timers is the way to go, it is extra income. So many post on this forum reference the same thing you mentioned and get the same feedback from certain individuals but everyone is entitled to the way they feel. The rates have cut but you just work a little harder to get more rides and the money comes.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Ok, KDub, its been a couple months now. Are you still happy with this "awesome new job opp"???
> Or are you now a negative complainer? Are you smart enough to figure out that ur actually losing money, and you are just selling ur car off in little pieces to eat? No, you are not "making money" just cuz ur getting deposits, thats the "grand illusion". You are just selling your furniture, no difference. Us vetrans are all pissed cuz we were lied to!!! This was a great (ground breaking) gig 1.5 years ago at 3 times the rates! Then they pulled the rug out, now YOU ACTUALLY LOSE MONEY TO DRIVE FOR UBER!!! Thats why we are REALLY ANGRY! We thought we had found a "ground breaking solid job opp"!


^^^
"Ground breaking"?
Getting a job as a grave digger would be ground breaking.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> I take all the feedback off this forum but make my own experiences. Unfortunately the world does have negative and people tend to never be happy but Uber for part timers is the way to go, it is extra income. So many post on this forum reference the same thing you mentioned and get the same feedback from certain individuals but everyone is entitled to the way they feel. The rates have cut but you just work a little harder to get more rides and the money comes.


Haha, the more rides you get, the more money you lose! Its not "extra income" ... Wake up!
Didnt anyone tell you that you actually lose $ now driving for Uber!? Sure, you'll see a little cash flow above gas cost, but nobodys actually making any $ at these rates (they used to be triple). At $.75/mile, you only net $.30/mile (Uber takes $.15, and only half ur total miles are on the clock/paid, so u only get $.30/mile) before expenses, and it costs $.57/mile to drive ur car! 70% of the driving costs are deferred/hidden (way more than gas). You're just selling your car off in little pieces (at a 50% discount), not "earning an hourly wage"!
Each new driver that signs up is dumber and more desperate than the last, and has an older shittier car than the last.
So, you eventually end up with the dumbest drivers with the shittiest cars!
This is why they lowered the car threshold down to 2000 model year.
See, uber didnt just ruin it for the driver, they killed it for the customer too.
18 months ago, at triple the rates, Uber was considered a fun "luxury".
My customers were all dressed up & going to fancy parties, and were excited to be using this cool new smart phone luxury. And they were happy to be paying extra for a really nice fun driver in a brand new car!
Now Travis is going after the BUS CUSTOMER, and all the original customers that built this thing are pissed when they get picked up by some loser in their 2000 Honda Civic beater shitbox!
The real customers are actually begging to pay more!
"Just make it like it was" they say!!!


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Haha, the more rides you get, the more money you lose! Its not "extra income" ... Wake up!
> Didnt anyone tell you that you actually lose $ now driving for Uber!? Sure, you'll see a little cash flow above gas cost, but nobodys actually m


I do this part time and it absolutely extra income for me, I can't speak for anyone else. If Uber sucks my friend go elsewhere and stop wasting your time on the Uber forums and Uber itself. You must have a lot of time on your hands to continue dissing a company you totally dislike. Since your a total wise guy why not create your own app and run the business the way you want and bring all the other negative drivers with you? Good luck!


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Some people need to take business 101 classes to understand major companies and why they operate the way they do, than this forum will have less negative shit on it.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Some people need to take business 101 classes to understand major companies and why they operate the way they do, than this forum will have less negative shit on it.


This site was devised to expose the truth about Uber lies, not propigate the illusion of making $.
Us vetrans are pissed that we were lied to, and what once looked like a viable income opp. has now been ripped from us.
Its like being raped/violated and we are just trying to save one new driver at a time!
Btw, I'm an MBA.
All should be aware that this (killing the driver with losing rates) is all just (temporary) positioning to maximize market share & books for the impending IPO. It is not a sustainable business model in the long run, rates will go back up at some point.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> All should be aware that this (killing the driver with losing rates) is all just (temporary) positioning to maximize market share & books for the impending IPO. It is not a sustainable business model in the long run, rates will go back up at some point.


Thanks for being so kind to explain. Isn't this business 101?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Us vetrans are pissed that we were lied to, and what once looked like a viable income opp. has now been ripped from us.


First off ... I'm a veteran too ... and you're not speaking for me. Uber is still a viable income opportunity for me ... but it's hard work, it's definitely not easy money. And unless you were an officer (probably not based on your lack of professionalism) in many cities Uber pays more than you made in the military for a lot less hours.

That said, I'm not driving UberX ... because UberX caters to the people looking for the cheapest possible ride ... which also means that the drivers get paid the least amount of money (simple economics ... and should be easy for someone with an MBA to understand).

And I'll bet the UberX rate sucks in Detroit; move to some place decent ... Boise X pays $1.75/mi ... whereas Detroit only pays 75¢/mi (sucks) but then again considering the unemployment rate in Detroit ... people can't afford to pay much for rides

You don't have to drive ... but definitely don't lump in all veterans into your disdain for Uber. Are they a perfect company ... no and yes they have a lot of things they should fix; but then again, they aren't extending my tour of duty in a war zone either. Aside from myself, I know a bunch of veterans in cities throughout the US that are making ends meet with Uber ... am I getting rich driving for Uber ... definitely not. But I am paying rent and paying off some medical bills ...


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> First off ... I'm a veteran too ... and you're not speaking for me. Uber is still a viable income opportunity for me ... but it's hard work, it's definitely not easy money. And unless you were an officer (probably not based on your lack of professionalism) in many cities Uber pays more than you made in the military for a lot less hours.
> 
> That said, I'm not driving UberX ... because UberX caters to the people looking for the cheapest possible ride ... which also means that the drivers get paid the least amount of money (simple economics ... and should be easy for someone with an MBA to understand).
> 
> ...


 Please keep in mind, that my "U cant make a profit" rant only applies to UberX base rates, in the $.75 citiies. Which I believe accounts for something like 80% of all Uber revenue nationwide. U used to be able to do this in a new car, now you cant. Customers are willing to pay 3 times as much, to not get some idiot in an old shitbox. I know ur gonna say "you get what u pay for", but pax dont expect that crap just cuz they are ordering X. There are very few select cars around here, and no surging.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> First off ... I'm a veteran too ... and you're not speaking for me. Uber is still a viable income opportunity for me ... but it's hard work, it's definitely not easy money. And unless you were an officer (probably not based on your lack of professionalism) in many cities Uber pays more than you made in the military for a lot less hours.


When he mentioned veteran is he referring to an actual military branch or a veteran of Uber? I was going to mention his city but didn't want to insult in anyway. The guy is absolutely against Uber and should reconsider another career and forum.

Plus he doesn't know what a forum is. A basic definition below.

Forums are to give information and allow people to communicate about a specific interest. MBA degree........ Yikes!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> When he mentioned veteran is he referring to an actual military branch or a veteran of Uber?


I believe that he was referring to military veterans.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I believe that he was referring to military veterans.


 No, I was only referring to Uber veterans as opposed to newbies with all of their high hopes and fantasies of making money!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> No, I was only referring to Uber veterans


sorry ... I stand corrected.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> No, I was only referring to Uber veterans as opposed to newbies with all of their high hopes and fantasies of making money!


I don't have a fantasy of making big bucks with Uber it is extra cash, extra cash meaning whatever I make I am fine with. Thanks for your feedback and lots of luck to you.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> LET THE MAN ENJOY DRIVING FOR UBER AND EARNING A LIVING. EVERYONE HAS A DIFFERENT STORY...
> 
> YEAH WE GET IT MOST OF YOU QUIT DRIVING, GOOD FOR YOU. NOW SHUT THE [email protected]#$% UP!
> 
> jesus ****en christ ...


Amen


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

KDub said:


> It seems there are a ton of Math geniuses here...is Math the reason you left your previous jobs? Because I'm a full time teacher/coach...if you did the MATH on the number of hours that a teacher/coach puts in and compare it to what we make...using the mathematical equations presented...Teachers are fools as well!!! And so are most people working at any job...that is...unless THEY ARE THE OWNER!
> 
> In life, there are the have's (2%) and the have nots (the rest of us)!!!! No job in life comes without a cost...but all successes in life come with understanding your losses and maximizing whatever gains one attains!


The haves are actually 1 percent


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Haha, the more rides you get, the more money you lose! Its not "extra income" ... Wake up!
> Didnt anyone tell you that you actually lose $ now driving for Uber!? Sure, you'll see a little cash flow above gas cost, but nobodys actually making any $ at these rates (they used to be triple). At $.75/mile, you only net $.30/mile (Uber takes $.15, and only half ur total miles are on the clock/paid, so u only get $.30/mile) before expenses, and it costs $.57/mile to drive ur car! 70% of the driving costs are deferred/hidden (way more than gas). You're just selling your car off in little pieces (at a 50% discount), not "earning an hourly wage"!
> Each new driver that signs up is dumber and more desperate than the last, and has an older shittier car than the last.
> So, you eventually end up with the dumbest drivers with the shittiest cars!
> ...


No actually they use black car haha


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> I don't have a fantasy of making big bucks with Uber it is extra cash, extra cash meaning whatever I make I am fine with. Thanks for your feedback and lots of luck to you.


No, you're not "making a living" or making "extra cash". Only complete morons would continue to drive for Uber and LOSE MONEY!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Amen


No, you're not "making a living" or making "extra cash". Only complete morons would continue to drive for Uber and LOSE MONEY!


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> No, you're not "making a living" or making "extra cash". Only complete morons would continue to drive for Uber and LOSE MONEY!


Hey MBA relax! Only complete morons will continue to bash a company they don't care for. Listen dude I understand in Detroit not much to do, but go play solitaire or some shit you are ****ing annoying. You don't know what I make or where exactly I work so continue talking shit, another internet fool and has nothing better to do.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Most of the people who are bitter are ones who have been driving before the rate decreases. Truth is you just have to drive smarter
> now with the rate cuts. Yes it's obnoxious but what can you do.
> Good luck KDub.


Biggest bunch of b.s. I've read so far in the thread


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Hear what your saying! But for me I can't hang out and game Uber at $20.00 peak guarantee's in Dallas. I have a full time job which pays more than Uber would ever pay before rate cuts. Can't hang out during late night hours all the time. My goal with Uber prior to rate cuts was to pay my house off in 2015 & it helped me contribute for 8 months without taking that income from my full time job.


Then what happened
Did you just take $5k out of your car and pay the house since then?
Some of you are funny


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

KDub said:


> It seems there are a ton of Math geniuses here...is Math the reason you left your previous jobs? Because I'm a full time teacher/coach...if you did the MATH on the number of hours that a teacher/coach puts in and compare it to what we make...using the mathematical equations presented...Teachers are fools as well!!! And so are most people working at any job...that is...unless THEY ARE THE OWNER!
> 
> In life, there are the have's (2%) and the have nots (the rest of us)!!!! No job in life comes without a cost...but all successes in life come with understanding your losses and maximizing whatever gains one attains!


I think you got in the head too many times with the ball or stayed in the sun too long


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Ok I got to about page 9 and this guy still has problems with counting his miles and expenses 


I'm beginning to lose hope but there can only be so many like him that made driving age

Right?
Guys?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Ok I got to about page 9 and this guy still has problems with counting his miles and expenses
> 
> I'm beginning to lose hope but there can only be so many like him that made driving age
> 
> ...


You're not going to change many minds with your approach and tone.


----------



## LaustinAustin (Jun 29, 2015)

You know what? I am a NEW driver. I am a happy driver. I knew the rates. I knew the risks. I chose to drive. I am in charge of the way I drive AND the way I think. I choose not to be negative (too much). What amazes me is why anyone who quit would stay on this forum? Is it to somehow justify your decision? If you make some one else's candle burn out, will yours somehow get brighter? Come on guys n gals. Use the forum to learn, advise, encourage. Isn't that what it is all about?

Ok.... now you can tear me apart...... good driving


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

LaustinAustin said:


> Use the forum to learn, advise, encourage. Isn't that what it is all about? Ok.... now you can tear me apart...... good driving


You are my ****ing HERO dude someone who lives life right. Thanks for posting this and stretching the point of why people are on here if they hate Uber so much.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> You are my ****ing HERO dude someone who lives life right. Thanks for posting this and stretching the point of why people are on here if they hate Uber so much.


I personally don't hate Uber I just understand that they don't think of us as people. We're a resource. As such my loyalty to them is contingent upon my ability to make money. Anything they do to lower that ability will irk me. Conversely, anything that raises it will make me happy. And there is little wrong with having a place to vent frustrations with the company especially when there are so few avenues to resolve issues through the company itself. Of course when I stop using Uber I will probably vanish from here.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

How's our original poster KDub doing? Still uber happy?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Probably lasted a few weeks then got wind of what it's really like.


----------

